# ASIA | Pan Asian Railway



## ChinaboyUSA (May 10, 2005)

Wen: China to speed up Pan-Asian rail link
(Xinhua)
Updated: 2007-01-15 08:49

Chinese Premier Wen Jiabao said yesterday China will accelerate construction of the Chinese section of the Kunming-Singapore Rail Link, also known as the Pan-Asian railway network. 
Addressing the 10th ASEAN-China Summit in Cebu, the Philippines, Wen said China proposes that a strategic plan on China-ASEAN transport cooperation in the next 10 to 15 years be formulated to facilitate coordinated development of regional transport, improve integrated transport networks, and facilitate communication and transport in the region. 

China and 17 other countries, many of them members of the Association of Southeast Asian Nations, signed an inter-governmental pact last November to build a Pan-Asian railway network, which would include an 81,000-kilometer-long network that would link four key railways in different parts of Asia. 

One of the railways is the China-ASEAN link with three separate lines linking Myanmar, Vietnam and Laos with China. The rail will go on to Thailand, Malaysia and Singapore, and will be 5,500 kilometers long in total. 

With its expected completion by 2015, the rail link will play a key role in pushing forward regional economic cooperation and integration. 

China has already started construction of the eastern line of the rail link from Kunming to the Vietnamese border and it is investing 50 billion yuan (US$6.25 billion) to build a total of three lines in Yunnan Province to link them with Laos and Myanmar besides Vietnam. 

Leaders of China and the 10 ASEAN countries pledged to build the Singapore-Kunming Rail Link when they attended the China-ASEAN Commemorative Summit celebrating the 15th anniversary of China-ASEAN dialogue relations in Nanning, Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, in October.


----------



## ChinaboyUSA (May 10, 2005)

*SKRL - Singapore Kunming Railroad

Map of SKRL:










Table 1.2 Route Compositions by Country of SKRL*

Country Route Length (Km)
Thailand Bangkok – Aranyaprathet 200
Cambodia Poipet – Sisophon – Phnom Penh 48 + 352 = 400
Cambodia Phnom Penh – Loc Ninh 300
Vietnam Loc Ninh – Ho Chi Min – Hanoi – Lao Cai 150 + 2000 = 2150
China Hekou – Kunming 350
Lao PDR Vientiane – Thakhek –Mu Da- Tan Ap 466 + 53 = 519
Thailand Three Pagoda Pass – Nam Tok 150
Myanmar Three Pagoda Pass – Mawlamyine 116 

Table 1.3 Missing Links and Spur Lines of Selected SKRL Route Configuration

Missing and Spur Lines Country Involved Distance (km)
Poipet - Sisophon Cambodia 48
Phnom Penh – Loc Ninh Cambodia 286
Loc Ninh – Ho Chi Minh Vietnam 149
Ho Chi Minh – Vung Tau Vietnam 75
Three Pagoda Pass – Mawlamyine Myanmar 116
Nam Tok – Three Pagoda Pass Thailand 153
Vientiane – Thakkek – Mu Da Lao PDR 466
Mu Da – Tan Ap Vietnam 53

_Source: aseansec.org, feasibility study_

Above information is based on a year 2005 figures & statistics. Latest progress shows that China is trying to build a standard guage railroad to Vietnam's border (current one is narrow guage from Kunming to Honoi, which is not suitable for the fast development and exist some safey issues, and I heard that the narrow guage railroad had stopped the service), besides Vietnam, there will be two more lines connect with Myanmar and Laos.


----------



## ChinaboyUSA (May 10, 2005)

This plan shows that the city of Kunming will recover its glory on 20th century around 1920's, China's first metropolitan city in Southeast Asia.


----------



## Andrew (Sep 11, 2002)

Yes, it looks like this could be very good for Kunming.


----------



## Jaroslaw (Mar 9, 2004)

The map above misses a very important recently opened line from Kunming to Nanning (due east) which is a major hub. 

The Kunming-Hekou/Lao Cai railway (narrow gauge) hasn't been running for about two years now, I think. It was damaged by mudslides, and they decided just to upgrade it completely.

Vietnam is the big problem... The section of track from Hanoi to Hekou/Lao Cai is a single track narrow gauge, with no significant upgrades or investment since the 1930s... they have begun restoring the bridges, but it will remain narrow gauge. The fastest trip is 8hrs. for ca. 200km. Nevertheless, this is the busiest line in the whole system in Vietnam.

As far as Hanoi-Saigon... hm, that's narrow gauge one track as well, takes 38 hours on the fastest train.

Myanmar has some good track... The line in Cambodia from PP to the coast no longer has passanger traffic, just some fuel cargo from time to time.


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

This is what I've dreamt about, even decades ago! Drawn maps of! 1960s!

I won't trivialize my posting by adding dancing bananas.

I"d like to travel this route.


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

Jaroslaw1 said:


> Vietnam is the big problem... The section of track from Hanoi to Hekou/Lao Cai is a single track narrow gauge, with no significant upgrades or investment since the 1930s... they have begun restoring the bridges, but it will remain narrow gauge. The fastest trip is 8hrs. for ca. 200km. Nevertheless, this is the busiest line in the whole system in Vietnam.
> 
> As far as Hanoi-Saigon... hm, that's narrow gauge one track as well, takes 38 hours on the fastest train.


Didn't I read on this site recently that a high-speed rail link would be built between Hanoi and Ho Chi Minh City?


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

Interesting to see the 'Death Railway' will be re-opened by the look of it... I've travelled as far as The River Kwai on it, it seemed such a terrible waste of life that much of the route built during WW2 is abandoned. If anyone ever gets the chance, the 'Death railway Museum' in Kanchanburi is well worth a visit. Overlooking the immaculate POW cemetary as it does its quite a moving experience.

I know that Singapore / Malaysia / Thailand is all the same gauge (1m?) from having taken the train from Singapore to Bangkok, but what about the rest? What are relations like between Myanmar and Thailand / China?

Great prospect though... it opens up the possibility of taking a train from Wick (Scotland) to Singapore (okay, with a gauge change or two)


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Will it be high-speed rail or just normal rail?


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

goschio said:


> Will it be high-speed rail or just normal rail?


I presume 'normal'... I believe Malaysia have upgraded sections of their route to double-track electrified HSR, but most of the route is 1m gauge single-track, and in sections (like Cambodia) in an awful state. The journey from Singapore to Bangkok took us 3 days / 2 nights and involved a lot of dawdling and stopping to allow trains to pass etc. I can't see anyone finding the money to double / upgrade the entire route... It would cost billions.

This route is never going to compete with passenger air travel, but it would obviously be a very useful freight link.


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

Tubeman said:


> I presume 'normal'... I believe Malaysia have upgraded sections of their route to double-track electrified HSR, but most of the route is 1m gauge single-track, and in sections (like Cambodia) in an awful state. The journey from Singapore to Bangkok took us 3 days / 2 nights and involved a lot of dawdling and stopping to allow trains to pass etc. I can't see anyone finding the money to double / upgrade the entire route... It would cost billions.
> 
> This route is never going to compete with passenger air travel, but it would obviously be a very useful freight link.


The Singapore-Bangkok route runs a luxury tourist train.


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

Yardmaster said:


> The Singapore-Bangkok route runs a luxury tourist train.


That's what I was on


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

Well, I didn't get further than Johore Bahru .... and I think it was a different train. Had to get out of the train, wallow through customs, then get back on the same train at "Woodlands", and on the way back no-one would deal with us until about two minutes before the train arrived.

Since I like to have things organized well in advance, turning up at the station and being told I couldn't book a ticket for tomorrow didn't go down very well. And a return ticket? Across an international border? No Way.

My Singaporean partner had her own slant on why we suffered this. Anyway, I'll try again.


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

Yardmaster said:


> Well, I didn't get further than Johore Bahru .... and I think it was a different train. Had to get out of the train, wallow through customs, then get back on the same train at "Woodlands", and on the way back no-one would deal with us until about two minutes before the train arrived.
> 
> Since I like to have things organized well in advance, turning up at the station and being told I couldn't book a ticket for tomorrow didn't go down very well. And a return ticket? Across an international border? No Way.
> 
> My Singaporean partner had her own slant on why we suffered this. Anyway, I'll try again.



Yes it was a novel experience going through immigration whilst on a train... You get to Johor Bahru, everyone files off, walks though immigration, and files back on again... It feels like a complete waste of time!

At the Malaysia - Thailand border they just took our passports off us the evening before and gave them back to us in the morning with our stamps in them... Much less hassle.


----------



## ChinaboyUSA (May 10, 2005)

I think that there will be an agreement between China and southeast Asian countries on visa exempt measures.


----------



## ChinaboyUSA (May 10, 2005)

*Cambodia seeks finances for Singapore-Kunming rail link*

SEPANG: Cambodia hopes that Asean can resolve financing problems plaguing the long proposed Singapore-Kunming Rail Link project, which is estimated to cost US$1.8bil (RM6.6bil). 

This includes finding private sector parties willing to undertake the mammoth project spanning seven countries, Cambodia's Commerce Minister Cham Prasidh said. 

He also called on his Asean counterparts to use the Kuala Lumpur meeting to also resolve the two missing links – 48km in Cambodia and 210km from Cambodia to Vietnam – of the ambitious rail project. 


OVERDUE PROJECT: Filepicture shows delegates from China, Thailand and Singapore attending the second special working group meeting on the Singapore-Kunming Rail Link in 1997. 
“I hope that if we can find enough financing for these two links. I believe not later than five years, we will be able to take a train from Singapore to Kuala Lumpur and go up to China,” he said upon his arrival at the Kuala Lumpur International Airport for the 38th Asean Economic Ministers (AEM) meeting. 

Prasidh said he hoped that during the Asean Mekong Basin Development Cooperation (AMBDC) meeting on Aug 26, countries could be found to provide financing for this project. 

“We are quite grateful to Malaysia which offiered used rails and fasteners to Cambodia Rail for the construction of the 48km-missing link section of the Sisophon-Poiphet railway, which forms part of the Singapore-Kunming Railway Link project,” said Prasidh. 

“If we can realise this project, it is going to be the first time that all countries involved will be linked by railways, thus speeding up the distribution of goods compared to transporting them by sea or roads,” he added. 

The AMBDC took off in 1996 within the grouping to enhance economically sound and sustainable development of the sub-region, but funding remains a problem. 

For instance, the Singapore-Kunming Railway Link project still needs more funds to finance the rail route that spans seven countries covering Malaysia, Singapore, Cambodia, Thailand, Vietnam, Laos and Myanmar. 

Up to 55 AMBDC projects costing about US$183mil (RM671mil) were identified for implementation but only 31 projects valued at US$11 mil (RM40mil) have been implemented or are at various stages of implementation. 

According to Prasidh, the AMBDC is very important to support the development process of the Mekong Basin sub-region within Asean. 

“Of course, there were countries that showed less interest in this project but Malaysia, China and Thailand have played an important role in supporting and assisting towards its implementation,” he said. 

Malaysia has taken the lead role since 1996 by undertaking the US$533,000 (RM1.9mil) feasibility study and hosting the Singapore-Kunming Railway Link regional secretariat for three years since 2004. –Bernama


----------



## thainotts (Jun 26, 2006)

The map above doesn't make sense. If you're going to build a line to Vientaine, then effectively there is a shorter alternative link to Bangkok and Singapore via Vientaine. The route through HCMC would serve as a detour.


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

thainotts said:


> The map above doesn't make sense. If you're going to build a line to Vientaine, then effectively there is a shorter alternative link to Bangkok and Singapore via Vientaine. The route through HCMC would serve as a detour.


True: but the Vientiane line goes over the mountains; the HCMC line goes around them. and, there's lot's more going on in Vietnam than Laos.


----------



## ChinaboyUSA (May 10, 2005)

The above route map is not a detailed complete one.
Hope this one can explain a more complete detailed routes and sourrounding areas of Kunming - Singapore railroad project:


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

Sorry to give this thread such a massive (4-year) bump, but any news on these developments, or directions as to where I could find any?


----------



## :jax: (Sep 28, 2007)

There was a discussion in a Chinese HSR thread that was off-topic there, but should be right on topic here, beginning with:


:jax: said:


> I absolutely agree, Ürümqi-Almaty would be relatively "low-hanging fruit", with nice extension possibilities, it makes a lot more sense to do this one (first) than Ürümqi-Astana. But if I were to make Ürümqi-Astana I wouldn't let the line go through Almaty
> 
> I was curious and made a rough map of Lanzhou-Ürümqi, and because of this discussion I added the Y-branches and extended them to Moscow and Tehran. That's wild fantasy of course, but it visualises what I mean. (It's not made with great attention to details, if you want to correct it, feel free.)
> 
> Also the route Lanzhou-Ürümqi seems spectacular, and should be attractive just for the tourism of it (or train one way and plane the other to save time), the parts not in a tunnel anyway.


----------



## :jax: (Sep 28, 2007)

Some more from that thread:


scientist12 said:


> I have been wanting to travel this route for a while now so it's all interesting. I believe Azerbaijan is planning a high speed route through to Turkey so I might take that route, although for trade the Caspian sea would ruin that route, but I'd take a boat across. Tehran would be my other preferred route but not under the current political situation.





:jax: said:


> I think I made the map open for anyone to edit. Google maps can sometimes be very frustrating to edit, but at least it is straightforward. Click "EDIT" and then drag the lines where you want them, or in this case add extra line(s) with the line tool (the zig-zag line button).
> 
> (I used an extra trick to make great lines for Moscow, for the Earth's curvature. It looks curved on the map, but what would be a straight line on the map would actually be longer in reality.)
> 
> Since 75% of my drawing time is doing "uh, where is this town?" lookups, I am sure someone who knows the area would do it better and quicker.





Restless said:


> As you said Novosibirsk should be doing well, except for the fact that Russia is wary of Chinese trade and investment, and Western Russia is too far away.





:jax: said:


> In any case this seems moot. Kazakhstan is building a new line between Astana and Almaty, with the goal of being finished by the time Astana holds EXPO2017. It will use Russian gauge (1520mm), single track, with rated speed of 250 km/h. A French company, Systra, will oversee it. The travel time is supposed to be reduced from 12 hours to 5 hours.
> 
> Well, back to China domestic lines.
> 
> *Kazakhstan plans 1 000 km high speed line*


----------



## :jax: (Sep 28, 2007)

Yet some more:


coth said:


> Early or later Russia will connect Moscow with Yekaterinburg and Chelyabinsk. So then there will be "just" 2,5 thous km to connect Chelyabinsk with Urumqi via Troitsk, Kostanay, Astana and Karaganda. Or via Tyumen, Omsk, Pavlodar, Semey and Ust'-Kamenogorsk.





Stainless said:


> ^^^ Why only single track? Or do they mean one track each way?





chornedsnorkack said:


> 1435 mm Khorgos-Almaty HSR it would not be moot. It would connect Almaty, itself a major city, to China, and provide a convenient connection/break of gauge at Almaty station.





:jax: said:


> I cannot justify it economically but I like the idea of a Trans-Eurasian express. I have never taken the Transsibirian railway, but if there were a Eurasian HSR link I would take it (though frankly most times I would take a plane). For that reason I am a little peeved with the Russians for staying with the broad gauge, but the time changing trains would be a small part of the journey, so it may not be that big a deal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## :jax: (Sep 28, 2007)

Almost done...



chornedsnorkack said:


> The Russian broad gauge network is huge and it WORKS. No point in changing it - they are better off developing high speed trains of wide gauge.
> 
> Spaniards have built Talgo 250/Renfe class 130 trains - which run at 220 km/h on 1668 mm and 250 km/h on 1435 mm. They have already built 1520 mm Talgo 130, and it is running on Tashkent-Samarkand high speed railway.
> 
> So how about buying some variable gauge Talgo 250 trains which could travel Urumqi-Almaty on 1435 mm and after changing gauge at a gauge changer somewhere in Almaty station - rather faster than bogie exchange - continue some to Astana and then Moscow, some to Tashkent, Samarkand and then Ashabad?





Restless said:


> The Russian Gauge network is large, but it only accounts for about 5% of global passenger-km. So basically that means any Russian passenger train has to be custom designed/modified and then built.
> 
> In comparison Standard Gauge is used in the USA, Europe and in China, and accounts for the vast majority of passenger-km and railway R&D in the world.
> So everything standard gauge really is cheaper, faster and better.
> ...





China Hand said:


> Right there you know that the Chinese dream will not happen. HSR? Yes. China sourced? Could be. But one continuous continguous line? No. K are going with the Russian gauge.
> 
> China is standard gauge, 1535mm.





K_ said:


> A standard design on broad gauge axles doesn't involve much in the way of extra development or tooling costs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





chornedsnorkack said:


> Not really.
> 
> Variable gauge technology is needed for direct trains across breaks of gauge. It does mean a persistent cost in terms of weight and braking capacity. Spain uses fixed gauge trainsets alongside variable gauge ones, because fixed gauge trains are cheaper where the route stays on single gauge.
> 
> ...





:jax: said:


> Or that the dream of long-distance train is just a beautiful dream, whether outside China or inside China. HSR can compete with air for being more comfortable, and being more point to point (though not always in China where the station can be as inconveniently located as the airport; this will improve, but so will the airport), the security is less annoying and less quick. This gives an advantage for short-distance trips (where planes are at a disadvantage anyway, take-off and landing is very energy intensive and uncomfortable for passengers, something cruising at high altitude is not).
> 
> For trains to compete long-distance with planes (speed 900 km/h), they would probably have to go at speeds of 600 km/h or more, in which case the drag would be absolutely atrocious. That could possibly be mollified with long trains (16 cars, 32 cars or something), but that would affect frequency. More importantly, infrastructure made today couldn't be upgraded to such a speed, and would have to be rebuilt, leaving a very expensive network for local transport (where it can easily beat cars and busses for trunk lines).
> 
> ...





chornedsnorkack said:


> Subsonic flights could and did outcompete Concorde on comfort and costs - despite flying at less than half the speed.
> 
> So could high speed trains likewise outcompete planes?





Restless said:


> Changing axles is a major undertaking because it means all the design calculations have to be redone and components modified, and new tooling is actually pretty expensive.
> 
> And we're talking about HSR here, where there is effectively a unified market for rolling stock.
> Note that because China is in the process of building out more high-speed rail than the rest of the world has in the past 50years.
> ...


----------



## :jax: (Sep 28, 2007)

...aaand finally:


Restless said:


> I should have clarified somewhat more. I suggested Talgo for Russia because can it can handle variable gauges AND it also uses tilting technology for HS running on existing networks, which is a very useful feature in Russia.





China Hand said:


> I think they are in China. Lots of latent demand that appears when a CRH line opens up between major cities. Everything from comfort, time saving getting to/from the station, easier security procedures that save time, event oriented travel by families, and the fact that more than a few people do not like to fly and prefer to stay on the ground.
> 
> You do not need to exceed absolute speed to have an advantage. Many people place a value on time, but also intangibles will modify that such that more time may not 'cost more' to a given person.
> 
> I, for one, want to take a Principal Class seat to Guangzhou just because. I can fly for the same or less, in much less time. But sleeping whilst laying down in my seat on the way there? I cannot pass that up!


----------



## Bannor (Jul 23, 2011)

Ofcourse the demand is latent in China. We are talking about an economy that may still quadrouple the comming 20-25 years, and with that the transport needs will at least triple. The market is that huge, and the layout of China is perfect for hsr. But the same demand would be there for planes too, if the prizes had been more out for auction in a more free economy with competition and less airport tax.

Then again, I don't see the point in this trans eurasian network outside the majr population centers of europe, china and india. Sure a few tracks down to Indochina and perhaps connecting China with India. But all the way to Europe doesn't make sense. It would still take over 33 hours to ride from Shanghai to Berlin and that is too long when a flight takes you only 11 hours.

To me it makes more sense to spend money on airport trains going straight to the railway stations in every major city. That way time is more well spent, and you can connect with air and train more efficiently. 

Imagine going from an Airbus A380 on an airport train in Beijing after arriving from Frankfurt only to take a hsr up to Shenyang. That is how I see the future of trans eurasian travel. Swift and efficient without obstacles like trainchanges in Russia or Kazakhstan, or Iran for that matter.

Edit: Oh, but we are already there now


----------



## :jax: (Sep 28, 2007)

Except that for the most part airports and HSR stations are not integrated in China, and it isn't the rule in Europe either.


----------



## :jax: (Sep 28, 2007)

Not done yet.


K_ said:


> Western European designs are being exported to Russian gauge countries, so it does not appear to impose a big barrier.
> 
> 
> All rolling stock manufacturers will happily build trains to any track and loading gauge you specify. The Chinese HST's are actually quite different from European ones. They have wider car bodies for example.
> ...





:jax: said:


> If the high-speed rail is an upgrade of existing low-speed rail, of course you wouldn't change gauge. If on the other hand you build new HSR track not intended to integrate with the existing system you would likely be better off using standard gauge. This is what Spain did with their AVE high-speed network.





chornedsnorkack said:


> Yes, and Spain is probably at a serious disadvantage compared to France whose TGV is naturally integrated with low-speed rail. Spain would have been better off sticking to their gauge.





Restless said:


> I'm only aware of 2 designs with a handful of trains to be delivered with Russian Gauge.
> 
> Contrast that with the situation in China where 6+ HSR designs initially trialed on the tracks.
> Over 800 HSR trains comprising almost 10000cars have now been mass-produced in China.
> ...


----------



## :jax: (Sep 28, 2007)

Bannor said:


> Then again, I don't see the point in this trans eurasian network outside the majr population centers of europe, china and india. Sure a few tracks down to Indochina and perhaps connecting China with India. But all the way to Europe doesn't make sense. It would still take over 33 hours to ride from Shanghai to Berlin and that is too long when a flight takes you only 11 hours.


Russia I agree with, too large distances, too few people (in most cases). So, what high-speed rail projects are there in Asia (outside East Asia - China, Japan, Korea...)? The above commissioned Almaty-Astana, Tashkent-Samarkand (only a small segment of which is actually high-speed by standard definition, and only running once a day (!)). Others?


----------



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

:jax: said:


> So, what high-speed rail projects are there in Asia (outside East Asia - China, Japan, Korea...)? The above commissioned Almaty-Astana, Tashkent-Samarkand (only a small segment of which is actually high-speed by standard definition, and only running once a day (!)). Others?


Does Turkey have any high-speed rail projects in Europe, or are they all in Asia?


----------



## :jax: (Sep 28, 2007)

This Wikipedia map is supposed to be maintained by SSC-ers and up to date:








(skipping the discussion of where Europe ends for a more pragmatic "if it is within the map and high-speed, it will be drawn).

Also the Kunming-Singapore route, in Thailand and Malaysia, Thailand closest to opening.


----------



## :jax: (Sep 28, 2007)

And for completion, here is the map for East Asia:








But for West Asia, South Asia, North Asia, South-East Asia there isn't anything yet.


----------



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

:jax: said:


> And for completion, here is the map for East Asia:


Which is obviously wrong in many ways in China.


----------



## :jax: (Sep 28, 2007)

Is it? I didn't notice. Not sure who's maintaining that one. The speed should be higher on some distances, but with the current slowdown it seems about right. The Dalian-Harbin line should jump up to 300 km/h soon though.


----------



## :jax: (Sep 28, 2007)

You are right, it does need some updating. Also from Wikipedia here are some proposals/visions for Indian HSR:


----------



## :jax: (Sep 28, 2007)

The Haramain line between Mecca and Medina is already under construction, planned opening next year. Design speed 360 km/h.


----------



## Think (Dec 30, 2007)

:jax: said:


> And for completion, here is the map for East Asia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a SVG, is very easy to edit and update it. Inkscape for example is a free tool to edit this and is very easy to use.


----------



## SamuraiBlue (Apr 2, 2010)

:jax: said:


> And for completion, here is the map for East Asia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You forgot the Hokuriku Shinkansen, and the Chuo Shinkansen.


----------



## :jax: (Sep 28, 2007)

Think said:


> It's a SVG, is very easy to edit and update it. Inkscape for example is a free tool to edit this and is very easy to use.


I just made a thread on best ways for creating/editing/collaborating on maps.


----------



## gdolniak (Jun 20, 2008)

:jax: said:


> And for completion, here is the map for East Asia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are many mistakes on this map, especially in Southern China. For a starter, Guilin is not such a big railway hub. Huaihua, wrong directions of railway lines, etc., etc.


----------



## MarcVD (Dec 1, 2008)

kunming tiger said:


> True indeed I mean to make the Pan Asian Railway feasible certain security concerns must be addressed.


Indeed - look everywhere in the world where any kind of civil unrest pops up,
railway operations and projects are very often among the very first casulaties,
and takes very long time to resume once things have calmed down, sometimes
never.


----------



## Baron Hirsch (Jan 31, 2009)

Sad but true. Railways are a very inflexible mode of transport. It is perhaps not a surprise that they had their heyday in a very stable period of history (2nd half 19th century) and when incessant wars and border changes came up, goverments looked more to cars and airplanes. 
In recent times, Ukraine has stopped much but not all of its many train connections to Russia. Turkey had just begun services from Antep to Aleppo (Syria) before the war began and had plans for a HSR on that route, obviously all stopped now. Likewise trains from Antep to Iraq had just restarted in 2003 when the renewed war led to renewed suspension. Attempts to reintroduce this service after the last Gulf War failed. The Serbian-Croatian crossborder services have now long been reintroduced, but many minor lines are still suspended. Still no direct services from Serbia to Bosnia or to its renegade province of [email protected] Even on a nowadays unproblematic border like Germany-Poland, I can think of at least two rail lines that were never reopened after WWII.


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

Late 19th century was a heyday because there was no alternative at all other than river traffic and a horse. That kind of situation will never be repeated.


----------



## gdolniak (Jun 20, 2008)

Baron Hirsch said:


> [...]Even on a nowadays unproblematic border like Germany-Poland, I can think of at least two rail lines that were never reopened after WWII.


You forgot to mention that one line on the German-Poland border got rebuild recently and there are plans to even expand it.


----------



## :jax: (Sep 28, 2007)

Railway lines, like any other mean of communications, shouldn't be expected to last forever. Some will wither, or turn into a park, new ones will be constructed. 

Clearly borders will be a challenge for transnational lines, on the other hand that is also an integral value proposition for their existence. A line connecting two major cities on opposite side of a border will add value both to the cities and to the typically underdeveloped border regions on each side.


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

Key project to connect Kunming, Myanmar for Asian rail system

Key project for 14,000-km network to connect Kunming with Myanmar
[InKunming--New Kunming Construction] A major construction project for the ambitious Trans-Asian Railway Network is set to commence in China in June, according to a senior rail expert.
"The Gaoligong Mountain Rail Tunnel will be more than 30 kilometers long and will help link Yunnan province to Myanmar," said Wang Mengshu, a tunnel and railway expert at the Chinese Academy of Engineering, on Thursday.
The National Development and Reform Commission approved the project, and engineers and worker representatives have come up with techniques to overcome geological complexities that could pose challenges, Wang said.
The tunnel will be the longest of its kind in Asia, with engineering difficulties equivalent to those found in the construction of rail lines on the permafrost in Tibet, he said.
"Another important project, the Nujiang River Rail Bridge, will also be launched soon," Wang added, noting that both the bridge and the tunnel are elements of the Dali-Ruili Railway, which will extend 330 kilometers to link China with its neighbor Myanmar.
Some sections of the railway suitable for high-speed operation will allow trains to run at 250 kilometers per hour. Other sections will hold speeds to a maximum of 180 kph, Wang said.
Wang has been one of the key planners for China's high-speed railway network.
Three rail lines that link China to Southeast Asian nations are included in the central government's medium- and long-term railway network plan, and some preliminary work has begun, according to sources close to China Railway Corp (formerly the Ministry of Railways).
Under the plan, the lines will start in Kunming, Yunnan province, and connect Laos, Vietnam, Cambodia, Myanmar, Thailand, Malaysia and Singapore. They constitute the southern part of the Trans-Asian Railway, which was initiated in the 1960s and began to take shape after 18 countries endorsed an agreement in November 2006.
The huge rail network aims to provide a continuous 14,000-km rail link between Singapore and Istanbul, with possible onward connections to Europe and Africa, according to the United Nations Economic and Social Commission for Asia and the Pacific.
While the blueprint for the three lines has been in the works for some time, survey and construction work has dragged on because of funding difficulties and disputes over speed-related issues.
"Now we have finished the survey work, and as far as I know, the government is negotiating with foreign nations over the funding methods," Wang said.
"They have reached a preliminary conclusion that China will be responsible for investing in infrastructure, 
quipment and technical research, while other countries will repay their share with local resources."
A railway expert at Beijing Jiaotong University who didn't want to be named said China should make sure it has enough money for such a massive project.
"China's railway sector is still being haunted by deep debts," the expert said. "Therefore, even with the government's support, it must persuade banks to lend a colossal amount of money


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

Mengzi-Hekou section of Pan-Asia Railway to be opened within 2014

[InKunming--Yunnan] Eastern line of Pan-Asia Railway is estimated to be opened within the year, which marks a significant breakthrough in Pan-Asia Railway project.
Pan-Asia Railway
Pan-Asia Railway project, a much-anticipated project, has been designed and planned for over 50 years before its formal start on November 10 of 2006. According to the program, altogether 3 railways, connecting China and Southeast Asian nations, will be opened before 2020. All these 3 railways are designed to start from Kunming, Yunnan.
The whole project consists of three lines, namely the eastern line, the middle line and the western line. Among them, the eastern one is being built in the fastest speed.
Middle Line: Till now, Yuxi-Mohan section have not been started construction yet
Route: Kunming-Yuxi(玉溪)-Mohan(磨憨)
Yuxi-Mohan Railway, a section within the middle line of Pan-Asia Railway, is still not started its construction.
According to Railway Bureau, the Yuxi-Mohan Railway will reach a length of 503.8 kilometers, with a total investment of 44.65 billion yuan. In the section, train speed is designed to reach 200 kilometers per hour from Yuxi to Jinghong, Xishuangbanna, and 160 kilometers per hour from Jinghong to Mohan. After its construction, travel time from Pu’er to Kunming will be cut to below 3 hours.
Due to difficulties in building railways in Yunnan, construction of the section might spend at least 5 years before being put into operation.
Western Line: Baoshan-Ruili Railway may be started construction in the year
Route: Kunming-Dali(大理)-Baoshan(保山)-Ruili(瑞丽)
The western line has 3 sections, Kunming-Dali part, Dali-Baoshan part and Baoshan Ruili part. Among them, Kunming-Dali part is estimated to be completed in May of 2017. Meanwhile, Dali-Baoshan part has been started construction in 2008, and Baoshan-Ruili part will be started construction within the year.
Kunming-Dali part is put into remolding on the basis of the previous railway. Kunming-Guangtong section of that part has been completed remolding in the second half of last year. The left section, Guangtong-Dali section, has been started remolding since December 30 of 2012, and is anticipated to be finished in May of 2017. The part is 174.45 kilometers long, with an investment of 13.936 billion yuan. Trains are designed to operate at a speed of 200 kilometers per hour in this part.
Dali-Baoshan part is 133.641 kilometers long, and had been put into construction since 2008. The construction is estimated to last for about 66 months. The part is also called “a metro-like railway”, for it altogether contains 21 tunnels.
Baoshan-Ruili part covers a length of 197 kilometers, and is planned to be invested with 17.578 billion yuan. The part may be started construction within the year.
Eastern Line: Mengzi-Hekou section will be opened within the year
Route: Kunming-Yuxi(玉溪)-Mengzi(蒙自)-Hekou(河口)
Kunming and Yuxi has been connected by an old railway already. Its remolding was started on November 28 of 2010, and will be completed within next year. After remolding, railway level of this part will be greatly improved. Trains on that part are estimated to run at a speed of 200 kilometers per hour.
Yuxi-Mengzi part has been opened from February 23, 2013, yet the Mengzi-Hekou part is still under construction now.
Mengzi-Hekou Railway boasts a length of 141.44 kilometers, and is to be constructed with an investment of 6.93 billion yuan. Train speed is designed to reach 120 kilometers per hour. A total of 12 stops, 32 tunnels and 36 bridges are set to be built along the railway.
Mengzi-Hekou Railway has been constructed since July of 2013, and is anticipated to be opened in the year. Its operation also marks the completion of the eastern line of the Pan-Asia Railway project in China.


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

Mengzi-Hekou section of Pan-Asia Railway to be opened within 2014

[InKunming--Yunnan] Eastern line of Pan-Asia Railway is estimated to be opened within the year, which marks a significant breakthrough in Pan-Asia Railway project.
Pan-Asia Railway
Pan-Asia Railway project, a much-anticipated project, has been designed and planned for over 50 years before its formal start on November 10 of 2006. According to the program, altogether 3 railways, connecting China and Southeast Asian nations, will be opened before 2020. All these 3 railways are designed to start from Kunming, Yunnan.
The whole project consists of three lines, namely the eastern line, the middle line and the western line. Among them, the eastern one is being built in the fastest speed.
Middle Line: Till now, Yuxi-Mohan section have not been started construction yet
Route: Kunming-Yuxi(玉溪)-Mohan(磨憨)
Yuxi-Mohan Railway, a section within the middle line of Pan-Asia Railway, is still not started its construction.
According to Railway Bureau, the Yuxi-Mohan Railway will reach a length of 503.8 kilometers, with a total investment of 44.65 billion yuan. In the section, train speed is designed to reach 200 kilometers per hour from Yuxi to Jinghong, Xishuangbanna, and 160 kilometers per hour from Jinghong to Mohan. After its construction, travel time from Pu’er to Kunming will be cut to below 3 hours.
Due to difficulties in building railways in Yunnan, construction of the section might spend at least 5 years before being put into operation.
Western Line: Baoshan-Ruili Railway may be started construction in the year
Route: Kunming-Dali(大理)-Baoshan(保山)-Ruili(瑞丽)
The western line has 3 sections, Kunming-Dali part, Dali-Baoshan part and Baoshan Ruili part. Among them, Kunming-Dali part is estimated to be completed in May of 2017. Meanwhile, Dali-Baoshan part has been started construction in 2008, and Baoshan-Ruili part will be started construction within the year.
Kunming-Dali part is put into remolding on the basis of the previous railway. Kunming-Guangtong section of that part has been completed remolding in the second half of last year. The left section, Guangtong-Dali section, has been started remolding since December 30 of 2012, and is anticipated to be finished in May of 2017. The part is 174.45 kilometers long, with an investment of 13.936 billion yuan. Trains are designed to operate at a speed of 200 kilometers per hour in this part.
Dali-Baoshan part is 133.641 kilometers long, and had been put into construction since 2008. The construction is estimated to last for about 66 months. The part is also called “a metro-like railway”, for it altogether contains 21 tunnels.
Baoshan-Ruili part covers a length of 197 kilometers, and is planned to be invested with 17.578 billion yuan. The part may be started construction within the year.
Eastern Line: Mengzi-Hekou section will be opened within the year
Route: Kunming-Yuxi(玉溪)-Mengzi(蒙自)-Hekou(河口)
Kunming and Yuxi has been connected by an old railway already. Its remolding was started on November 28 of 2010, and will be completed within next year. After remolding, railway level of this part will be greatly improved. Trains on that part are estimated to run at a speed of 200 kilometers per hour.
Yuxi-Mengzi part has been opened from February 23, 2013, yet the Mengzi-Hekou part is still under construction now.
Mengzi-Hekou Railway boasts a length of 141.44 kilometers, and is to be constructed with an investment of 6.93 billion yuan. Train speed is designed to reach 120 kilometers per hour. A total of 12 stops, 32 tunnels and 36 bridges are set to be built along the railway.
Mengzi-Hekou Railway has been constructed since July of 2013, and is anticipated to be opened in the year. Its operation also marks the completion of the eastern line of the Pan-Asia Railway project in China.


----------



## :jax: (Sep 28, 2007)

From another thread:


Giresun said:


> *China-Turkey high-speed railway*
> 
> *New Silk Road between Europe,Central Asia and China *
> 
> ...





Hurriyet said:


> *'More talks needed on China-Turkey high-speed railway'*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And originally from China Daily Asia:



> Ji Jialun, a railway expert at Beijing Jiaotong University, said many details are still under discussion concerning the high-speed railway planned between Xinjiang and Europe.
> 
> "A host of factors, such as geopolitics, technological issues and funding have to be considered," he said. "As far as I know, the government has begun to negotiate this project with Kazakhstan, which is willing to cooperate with us on building such a link."
> 
> ...


----------



## China Hand (Jun 11, 2012)

Very cool, would have huge geopolitical and economic benefits to China, making Eurasia a tri-polar connected economy China-EU-RF.

I would expect some sections to be faster than others, 300kph one place, 200 another, etc. Could be sped up over time.

30 hours time from Urumqi to Sofia would be excellent.


----------



## :jax: (Sep 28, 2007)

chornedsnorkack said:


> Why? The map depicts, for some reason, railway along the Tian-Shan mountains. What is the advantage of that route?


The map was created by the Turkish newspaper _Hurriyet_, the original article didn't have a map. I would consider this a "journalist's impression" rather than an actual map. 

Any route along this way would at least partly go along the Tian Shan, that's pretty much unavoidable. Still the route that was mentioned by Mr. Zhao was a surprise, "Kyrgyzstan, Tajikistan, Uzbekistan, Turkmenistan, Iran and Turkey to Bulgaria". 

For me, the natural route would be Urumqi to Almaty, Kazakhstan and then downhill from there. The route listed above, which skipped Kazakhstan, would presumably mean first going Urumqi-Kashgar and then do some serious tunneling to the fractious Fergana Valley. In the words of late Sir Humphrey, that would be a courageous decision.


----------



## RockAss (Aug 13, 2011)

big-dog said:


> *Pan-Asia Railway*
> 
> *Two Thai railways get approved as part of Pan-asia Railway*
> 
> ...


..


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

kunming tiger said:


> Mengzi-Hekou section of Pan-Asia Railway to be opened within 2014
> 
> [InKunming--Yunnan] Eastern line of Pan-Asia Railway is estimated to be opened within the year, which marks a significant breakthrough in Pan-Asia Railway project.
> Pan-Asia Railway
> ...


Did you refer to this document? Here is the details:
Electrified Yuxi - Mohan (玉磨铁路 - 玉溪-磨憨 铁路) with the distance of 509.445 km (Double track from Yuxi to Jianghong (双线) in 362.069 km + single track (单线) 147.376 km ) investment of 47,600 Million Yuan 
Max speed Yuxi - Jinhong (玉溪西-西双版纳) 200 kph
Max Speed Jinhong - Mohan (西双版纳-磨憨) 160 kph to be upgraded to 200 kph 
steepness 12 - 24 in 1000 
curve radius 2800 - 3500 meter
tunnels and bridges 85.35% 
passing loop 850 meter
locomotives- SS9 for passenger trains HXD3B for cargo train
to be done in 5 years

Dai - Ruili (大瑞铁路) electrified single track 196 km with the investment of 14,224 Million Yuan
Steepness of Daili - Baoshan (大理 - 保山) 24 in 1000 
Steepness of Baoshan - Mangsh (保山 - 芒市) 24 - 35 in 1000 
Steepness of Mangshi - Ruili (芒市 - 瑞丽) 12 in 1000 
Curve radius 1200 meter
tunnels and bridges 87.4% 
Passing Loop Length 650 meter - can be stretched to 850 meter
to be done in 6 years
Automatic Block Signal system (自动站间闭塞) 
If you could make further translation into English, it would be a great pleasure 
http://pg.jrj.com.cn/acc/CN_DISC/BOND_NT/2014/01/17/Is00000000000008t46b.pdf


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

China to establish $40 billion Silk Road infrastructure fund

BEIJING (Reuters) - China will contribute $40 billion (25.20 billion pounds) to set up a Silk Road infrastructure fund to boost connectivity across Asia, President Xi Jinping announced on Saturday, the latest Chinese project to spread the largesse of its own economic growth.
China has dangled financial and trade incentives before, mostly to Central Asia but also to countries in South Asia, backing efforts to resurrect the old Silk Road trading route that once carried treasures between China and the Mediterranean.

The fund will be for investing in infrastructure, resources and industrial and financial cooperation, among other projects, Xi said, according to Xinhua.

The goal of the fund is to "break the connectivity bottleneck" in Asia, state media quoted Xi as saying during a meeting in Beijing with leaders from Bangladesh, Cambodia, Laos, Mongolia, Myanmar, Pakistan and Tajikistan.
The Silk Road Fund will be "open" and welcome investors from Asia and beyond to "actively" take part in the project, Xi was cited as saying, ahead of a separate summit of the Asia Pacific Economic Cooperation (APEC) grouping, also being held in the Chinese capital.

It was not immediately clear precisely how the fund would work, when it would start operations or where it would be based, though in all likelihood it would be China.





But Xinhua said it would focus on China's Silk Road Economic Belt and the 21st Century Maritime Silk Road initiative, which aim to build roads, railways, ports and airports across Central Asia and South Asia. 

"Such a framework accommodates the needs of various countries and covers both land and sea-related projects," Xi said, adding China is ready to welcome its neighbours "to get on board the train of China's development."
TRAINING PLACES

China will also provide neighboring countries with 20,000 places for training "connectivity professionals" over the next five years, Xi said.

China has sought to address fears in the region - and globally - that its bounding economic growth will inevitably bring about a more assertive, muscular diplomatic and military approach to issues such as territorial disputes.

One of the ways it has done this is to offer large loans to places like Southeast Asia and Africa, to show that China is a benign growing power only interested in helping others escape poverty in the way it has itself over the past three decades.

Last month, Xi unveiled the $50 billion China-backed Asian Infrastructure Investment Bank, seen as a challenge to the World Bank and Asian Development Bank, both multilateral lenders that count Washington and its allies as their biggest financial backers.

China has sought to allay concerns that its new bank aims to undermine the World Bank and Asian Development Bank, saying it wants to learn from their experience and that there are more than enough projects around for all the lenders to fund.


----------



## :jax: (Sep 28, 2007)

China assures rail link with Nepal


> KATHMANDU, DEC 28 - China has expressed its readiness to extend its rail network to the Nepal border, urging Nepal to conduct a feasibility study for the same within its territory.
> 
> During bilateral talks in Kathmandu on Friday, Chinese Foreign Minister Wang Yi agreed to expand the railway up to Kerung. He urged Nepal to conduct a feasibility study so that the railway could be extended to Kathmandu and beyond.
> 
> ...


That line would be passing some quite hilly terrain...


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Standard gauge line reaches Hekou
Railway Gazette 08 Dec 2014

A train from Kunming stands at Mengzi Bei station.

CHINA: Test running on the 142 km standard gauge line between Mengzi and Hekou in southern Yunnan province began at the start of December.

When commercial passenger services start in early 2015, a journey between the provincial capital Kunming and the Vietnamese border should take around 6 h 30 min. The electrified railway has been built in several phases through extremely challenging terrain; construction of the new alignment running south from a junction with at Yuxi began in 2009; the civil works budget was around 6·9bn yuan. Maximum speed is 130 km/h.

At Hekou, passengers can cross the river via a border point to reach the Vietnamese town of Lao Cai, from where DSVN operates trains over its metre gauge line to Hanoi.

China’s new line partly parallels the 1 000 mm gauge railway from Hekou to Kunming via Kaiyuan, over which passenger traffic ceased more than a decade ago following flood damage, save for a 35 km stub which provides an infrequent suburban service around Kunming. China retains aspirations to run through trains to Hanoi as part of its trans-ASEAN railway vision; one option would be for the Vietnamese line to be fitted with an additional running rail to permit dual gauge operation.

//------------------

11 Railway projects in Yunnan provinces including Dali - Ruili line (大瑞铁路) with the price tags of 25,730 Million Yuan, Yuxi - Mohan (玉磨铁路 - 玉溪-磨憨 铁路) with the price tags of 44,510 Million Yuan and Major upgrading of Kunming - Yuxi (49.3 km) to run at 200 kph max speed 
http://www.ectpa.org/article/qywl/gjdtdjs/201412/20141200036269.shtml 
http://yn.xinhuanet.com/newscenter/2014-12/03/c_133830239.htm 

Opening the railway line from Mengzhi to Hekou checkpoint (蒙自—河口 -> 蒙河铁路) with the distance of 141 km on 10 December 2014 - with the train from Kunming to Hekou 2 times a day and travelling time is 6 hour due to the fact that the max speed of this line is 120 kph with ticket reservations shown as follows 
1. Soft sleeper 182 Yuan 
2. Hard sleeper 121.50 Yuan 
3. Seat 70.5 Yuan 
http://yn.xinhuanet.com/newscenter/2014-12/09/c_133841346.htm

//--------------

Kunming to Vietnam border by rail soon to be reality
This article was posted by Patrick Scally in News and published December 5, 2014

Yunnan's newest railroad opened this week to test traffic, indicating work is all but finished following more than five years of slow and steady construction. Although more of an extension than a dedicated line, the Mengzi-Hekou Railway Line (蒙河铁路) will soon allow freight and passenger traffic from Kunming to travel uninterrupted to an international border.

The new section of track runs for 142 kilometers through Honghe Hani and Yi Autonomous Prefecture and connects the city of Mengzi (蒙自) to Hekou (河口) and its busy border crossing. Passengers on this line can expect a one-way trip in either direction to last roughly 90 minutes and speeds on the few straight stretches to reach 100 kilometers per hour.

The line completes almost six years of construction aimed at connecting Kunming to Hekou by rail. When passenger tickets go on sale —presumably before the new year — travelers will be able to ride from Kunming to the Vietnam border in six and a half hours. In the future, the modern railway is expected enhance tourism and commerce in southern Yunnan and one day extend all the way to Hanoi.

The railway linking the Spring City to one of the province's most important and lucrative border towns has cost an estimated 6.93 billion yuan (US$1.12 billion) since construction began in 2009. Unlike many of the giant and costly infrastructure projects currently underway in Yunnan, the Mengzi-Hekou project appears to have beaten a 2016 deadline by more than a year.

Part of a much larger endeavor, the Mengzi-Hekou section is simply one step towards the slow realization of China's plan to connect Kunming by rail with Southeast Asian capitals. Known as the Trans-Asian Railway (泛亚铁路 / 泛亞鐵路), the scheme involves high-speed trunk lines heading to Hanoi as well as the Kunming-Laos-Thailand Line and the Kunming-Ruili-Myanmar Line.

Those plans will not be completely realized for years to come, as exemplified by the state of railways in northern Vietnam. Hekou sits across the Honghe River from the Vietnamese city of Lào Cai, which does indeed have railway service to Hanoi. However, those tracks are narrow gauge, built more than a century ago, and are completely incompatible with more modern trains traveling inside China.

//-----------------------------------------------------

Here is the schedule for Kunming - Hekou railway
Kunming to mengzi K9812/3 
Kunming depart 07:37 
mengzi arrive 12:05

Kunming to mengzi K9816/7 
Kunming depart 12:58 
mengzi arrive 18:22

Kunming to Hekou K9832/3 
Kunming depart 09:32
Hekou North arrive 15:51

Kunming to Hekou K9836/7 
Kunming depart 17:38
Hekou North arrive 23:44

Mengzi to Kunming K9814/1 
Mengzi depart 12:38
Kunming arrive 17:03

Kunming to mengzi K9818/5 
Mengzi depart 18:52
Kunming arrive 23:25 

Hekou - Kunming - Dali K9690/1/2/3 
Hekou North depart 16:22
Kunming arrive 22:35 depart 23:08
Dali arrive 07:22

Hekou to Kunming K9838/5 
Hekou North depart 06:20
Kunming arrive 12:20


http://yn.wenweipo.com/tianmei/ShowArticle.asp?ArticleID=73750


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

chornedsnorkack said:


> But then why via Laos at all?
> China and Thailand have no border but Mekong River looks to be directly between Kunming and Chiang Mai. What would be the shorter way to Thailand - on east bank across the far corner of Laos, or instead on west bank across far corner of Burma?


Burmese border it too unstable.



kunming tiger said:


> I'm speculating here because I haven't seen the proposed route of the HSR to Vietianne. I think that it would be built in close proximity to the river , like contour it because more than likely the majority of the people would live along or close to it. Due to the absence of good quality roads etc the river is important so any such route would be accessible to most of the people. In other words the new transport links would gradually replace the river as the main method of transportation . In that particular section the river is vital.



























If the route from China is heading to Thailand, it must pass through Laos and need to pass through Viangchan [Capital city] as demanded by Chinese faction within Lao Politburo. The line to pass through Northern line would not be realized unless Chinese creditor are willing to lend Thailand a cheap loan to construct the long ambition Denchai - Chiang Rai - Chiang Khong route with a price tag of 77275 Million Baht as demanded by Northern Thai people as well as Thai government ... This is due to the fact that construction cost for the route from Chiang Mai to Chiang Rai via Phayao is 6 times the cost for construction of Denchai - Chiang Rai - Chiang Khong route, not to mention higher maintenance cost of frequent rail replacement or so even though Chiang Mai to Chiang Rai via Phayao is shorter and it is what those Chiang Mai people want. Such a route should be realized ONLY after Denchai - Chiang Rai - Chiang Khong has become a reality.
http://www.manager.co.th/Local/ViewNews.aspx?NewsID=9570000120188
http://www.reic.or.th/News/News_Detail.aspx?newsid=47646
http://www.thanonline.com/index.php...=89:2009-02-08-11-24-05&Itemid=417#.VKESFCsKA









Here is the route of Denchai - Chiang Rai - Chiang Khon which Thai people want which is definitely in conflict with Chinese demand for Chiang Mai - Chiang Rai - Chiang Khong Route with a price tag of 77275 Million Baht.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gVnQoHq4yPg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9jVNLDQNyE

World Bank hinting that they are going to grant loan to construct Denchai - Chiang Rai - Chiang Khong all the way to Ban Phachi as Chinese government deliberately ignored this line because this line does not pass through Chiang Mai but heading directly to Bangkok but this is still under negotiation with MoF and SRT from Bangsue Central to Nong Khai as well as the line from Kaeng Khoi - Chachoengsao - Laem Chabang
http://www.thanonline.com/index.php...tid=128:-real-estate-&Itemid=478#.VI1YltKsV1R

Demand for Denchai - Chiang Rai - Chiang Khong is so great that MoT - OTP - and Government cannot wait for standard gauge version - need to run meter gauge version to connect with existing Thai railway networks First and foremost of all.
http://www.thanonline.com/index.php...=85:2009-02-08-11-22-45&Itemid=417#.VKER2CsKC


*List of stations along Chiang Mai - Chiang Rai - Chiang Khong with a price tag of 77275 Million Baht as Thai people demand and should NEVER being alienated by Chinese investors' demands. *

0 Denchai (เด่นชัย) - Major station - km 533 + 532 - แทนอาคารสถานีเด่นชัยเดิม
1 Soong Men (สูงเม่น) - Minor station - km 547 + 750
2 Phrae (แพร่) - Major station - km 560 + 500
3 Mae Kham Mee (แม่คำมี) -a minor station - dropping point for Nong Muang Khai - km 572 + 250
4 Nong Siaw (หนองเสี้ยว) - stopping place - km 584 + 200
5 Song (สอง) - minor station - km 590 + 900

Passing through 1100-meter long Ban Klang tunnel in Song district of Phrae (km 606+200 - km 607+300)
and 6300-meter Mae Teeb tunnel in Ngao district of Lampang (km 609+100 - km 615+400)

6 Mae Teeb (แม่ตีบ) - stopping place - km 617 + 925
7 Ngao (งาว) - minor station - km 636 + 975 
8 Pong Tao (ปงเตา) - stopping place - km 642 + 300
passing the 2800-meter Mae Ka tunnel in Mueang District (km 663+400 - km 666+200) 

9 Phayao University - (มหาวิทยาลัยพะเยา) minor station - km 670 + 700
10 Ban Thok Kwak - (บ้านโทกหวาก) stopping place - km 677 + 600
11 Phayao station (พะเยา) - major station - km 683 + 600
12 Dong Jen (ดงเจน) - stopping place - km 689 + 800
13 Ban Raung (บ้านร้อง) - stopping place - km 696 + 600
14 Ban Mai (บ้านใหม่) - stopping place - km 709 + 900
15 Pa Daed (ป่าแดด) - minor station - km 724 + 500
16 Pa Ngae (ป่าแงะ) - stopping place - km 732 + 715
17 Ban Pong Kluea (บ้านโป่งเกลือ) - stopping place - km 743 + 025
18 San Pa Heang (สันป่าเหียง) - stopping place - km 756 + 600
19 Chiang Rai (เชียงราย) - Major station - km 771 + 800
20 Thung Kor (ทุ่งก่อ) - stopping placs - km 785 + 500
21 Wiang Chiang Rung (เวียงเชียงรุ้ง) - minor station - km 796 + 425
22 Ban Pa Sang junction (ชุมทางบ้านป่าซาง) - minor station - km 756 + 600

passing the 3400-meter Doi Luang tunnel in Chiang Saen district of Chiang Rai (km 816+600 - km 820+000)

23 Bang Kiang (บ้านเกี๋ยง) - stopping place - km 829 + 300
24 Sri Don Chai (ศรีดอนชัย) - Stopping place - km 839 + 300
25 Chiang Khong (เชียงของ) - near the foot of the 4th Friendship Brdige - Minor station (km 852 + 750)
Branch line to Chiang Saen 
Chiang Saen (เชียงแสน) - EOL of branch line - 24.252 km from Ban Pa Sang junction => km 780 + 852

http://denchai-chiangrairailway.com/PDF/paper_M2.pdf

http://denchai-chiangrairailway.com/route.html

http://denchai-chiangrairailway.com/PDF/[email protected]

this is the route map which Thai people have designed for Chiang Mai - Chiang Rai - Chiang Khong with a price tag of 77275 Million Baht 









Chiang Rai depot - Chiang rai station - Wiang Thong - Ban lao Chaoroen rat
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...45752903.52478.198992853490769&type=3&theater









Ban Sanyao Junction - for the route to Chiang Saen
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...45752903.52478.198992853490769&type=3&theater









Doi Tha Chang - Ban Sia - Chiang Khong station - EOL at km 858+625
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...45752903.52478.198992853490769&type=3&theater









Overall route
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...45752903.52478.198992853490769&type=3&theater









First section in Phrae
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...45752903.52478.198992853490769&type=3&theater









Section 2 in Ngao district of Lampang
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...45752903.52478.198992853490769&type=3&theater









Section 3 in Phayao 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...45752903.52478.198992853490769&type=3&theater










Section 4 in Chiang Rai
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...45752903.52478.198992853490769&type=3&theater

The whole set is here
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.209704845752903.52478.198992853490769&type=3


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

After looking the maps for the proposed railway lines from China to Thailand via Laos and Myanmar, it has reminded that many Chinese map drawing men have little understanding about Thai railway networks - take a look here:









Map of Thai railway network including the dashed lines which are the proposed line which Chinese investors should concern when they are about to invest by granting loan or so.









Map of the Northern lines including Sawankhaloke branch line with the dash line to the foot of 4th Friendship Bridge in Chiang Khong district of Chiang Rai - first of all you need to invest on Denchai - Chiang Rai - Chiang Khong line (dash line) first before investing on the line from Chiang Mai to connect with Denchai - Chiang Rai - Chiang Khong line (dash line) at Phayao or so. Other dash lines are the lines to Mae Sod which there are lots of conflicts which line to be done first 









Northeastern line networks - the semi High speed train from Viengchan has to follow the existing line all the way to Kaeng Khoi (main junction) though - with an exception on the tunnel and curve correcting through 55 km section on Dong Phraya Yen (Kaeng Khoi - Pak Chong) since the line need to pass through Nakhon Ratchasima - Never try to rip away the old meter gauge line which has already been rehab for oil and gas trains along with rice-tapioca-sugar trains. 









Southern line networks including the unfinished line to Tha Nun which has been frozen since 1956 due to the lack of fund - If you want the line to run to Padang besar - just following the existing Southern line with exception on curve correcting at Ban Pong along with the Branch lines 









Eastern lines to Aranyaprathet as well as the line to Maptaphut and the bypass route to Kaeng Khoi - just following the existing line except the curve correction at Khao Chee Jan near the branch line to Ploo Ta Luang and Sattahip Naval Base.
http://www.xn--72c1ae0brb6hb9n.com/แผนที่เส้นทางรถไฟ/


----------



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

Beijing believes in high speed railway to Russia:
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2015-01-22/china-russia-plan-242-billion-beijing-moscow-rail-link.html

But the plan is through Kazakhstan. What has Kazakhstan said about it?


----------



## MarcVD (Dec 1, 2008)

^^

Why is it that such irrealistic proposals kept being made so regularly ?

I have been on the transsiberian 4 years ago, all the way from Moscow to Beijing.
I have met 3 kind of people on those trains :

- people who had to travel and took the train because it was the cheapest way ;
- rail enthusiasts like me (few) ;
- foreign people on holiday who wanted some kind of epic trip or adventure.

And, above everything, very few people took the trip for its entire length.
This train stop for several times, in large population centers, holiday resorts,
and locations with cultural content. Most passengers embark or stop at one of
those locations, may be, like I did, to restart their trip a few days later.

And each time the train stops, half of the population ends up on the platform,
to buy food, stretch legs, smoke a cigaret, take a picture... Between stops,
people move in the train, open windows, share food, play, etc...

Proposals for a high-speed line between Russia and China all concern a much more
direct route, with virtually no centre of interest or population encountered between
Moscow and Almaty. That's a 20 hours ride at least, with no stop in between, in
an interior looking very much like a plane, allowing much less movement and socializing,
so you more or less end up hooked to your seat for the whole journey.

The price for such a train would be certainly 3 or 4 times higher than the existing
transsiberian tickets, which makes the air prices competitive.

Who would want to take a train in those conditions if a flight costs the same, offers
the same comfort, but takes only a fourth of the time ? That's no epic trip anymore,
offers nothing of interest for rail buffs, and is too expensive for the majority of
the population. Those who can pay will fly.

There would be no market for more than one train per day, very optimistic. Even if
hordes of chinese people decide to come visiting Russia.

There are reports issued in France for the moment saying that high speed lines
having a few trains per hour (not per day) only are not profitable enough. Who would
put money on a high speed line with only a few trains per day ? 

What's the (hidden?) agenda of people issuing such proposals ?


----------



## lookback718 (Jun 26, 2012)

MarcVD said:


> ^^
> 
> Why is it that such irrealistic proposals kept being made so regularly ?
> 
> ...


----------



## MarcVD (Dec 1, 2008)

lookback718 said:


> The line is more about freight than passengers.


Ok, economically it would make much more sense but then it's not high-speed,
is it ?


----------



## lookback718 (Jun 26, 2012)

I believe the line will be mixed use high speed rail.

Chinese mixed use lines are 250kmp/h spec and this line could be similar specification. This would allow a few fast passenger trains (250kmp/h) to be mixed with slower freight trains (120kmp/h?). Different sections could also be built to different spec, for example Moscow - Kazan - Chelyabinsk might be 350kmp/h spec, while the trans-Kazakhstan sections might be 250kmp/h or even 160kmp/h.

That said, I think some freight may in fact be run a high speed. Afaik with the exception of French TGV mail services and maybe a bit in China freight does not go at high speed anywhere.

I suspect that may change for the following reasons.

China's ambitions for a trans Eurasian High Speed Railway Network repeatedly mention sending electronics from Chengdu/Chongqing and machinery parts from Germany via train as an alternative to sea and air freight.
To compete with air - the freight must be high speed. Think Lenvo computers customised in Chengdu, purchased online, delivered in the EU 3 days later. Think any small electronics purchased from ebay and air freighted for speed. 

Final reason IMO is simply because it's Moscow-Beijing - the capital cities of two Eurasian Great Powers. Status, geopolitics and preserving Russian influence in Central Asia and Europe is really important to Moscow/Putin. China is going to get railways to Europe one way or another the planned routes include - 

China - Kyrgyzstan - Tajikistan - Afghanistan - Iran - Turkey - Southern Europe

China - Kyrgyzstan - Uzbekistan - Turkmenistan - Iran - Turkey - Southern Europe

China - Kazakhstan - Turkmenistan - Iran - Turkey - Southern Europe

China - Pakistan - Iran - Turkey - Southern Europe

Plus the proposed "Silk Road Railway" running - China (Khorgas) - Kazahkstan (Almaty) - Kyrgyzstan (Bishkek) - Kazahkstan (Taraz?) - Uzbekistan (Tashkent) - Turkmenistan - Iran - Turkey - Southern Europe.

Russia would prefer to get in first as this will enshrine Russia's important in mediating trade and communication between Europe and China. It's no accident that Russia has agreed to this deal with what is occurring in Ukraine/Western sanctions/oil price drop. 

Kazakhstan has been studying for years the feasibility of a trans-Kazakhstan rail corridor from China to Russia, and those studies have repeatedly shown favourable returns. I suspect Kazahkstan has been ready for a while, but was witing for China/Russia to say yes - imo the delay i probably gauge related. 

For rail competing with sea it makes sense due to the finance cost of having valuable parts in transit for ~45days on a boat. This is the economics of the current 'Yuxinou line' Chongqing to Germany train which runs 3 times a week. Services have recently been added to Madrid. This trip take 16 days. Goods are typically car parts from Germany and machine tools. Consumer goods with a high value come from China. 
This is where slow speed ie~120kmp/h railway will make economic sense. 

TL/DR - So in summary I think it will be mixed use - passenger high speed from point to point / not end to end - some high speed freight - some normal speed freight. 

**Sorry for the long post**


----------



## ankitsuhane2002 (Feb 17, 2015)

It seems it will be very high speed train... What you say ?


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

Northwest China's Gansu betting on rail network for growth


The northwestern province of Gansu plans to have a railroad of 6,000 kilometers by the end of this year, as it steps up efforts to cash in on trade opportunities arising from the development of the Silk Road Economic Belt, senior provincial officials said on Monday. 

Liu Weiping, the provincial governor and deputy to the National People's Congress, said all the 14 cities and autonomous prefectures in the province will be connected through the railroad this year, and give Gansu an edge over coastal provinces in the competition for industrial and infrastructure facilities. 

"The railway network development will facilitate Gansu's exports of agricultural, heavy industry and new energy products to Central Asia and Eastern Europe through international rail cargo services," Liu said. "This will create more jobs in the service-related sectors from a long-term perspective." 

According to official statistics, about 78 percent of China's 800 billion yuan ($127.7 billion) in investment had been spent in rail construction projects in western and central regions last year, or 86 percent of the country's new rail facilities in 2014. 

Gansu started an international rail cargo service between Wuwei and Almaty in Kazakhstan last year. Currently the train takes five days to make the 2,646-kilometer trip. 

It can effectively save 80 percent of the cost compared with air shipments, and is about $510 cheaper per container compared with road transportation, which is a major incentive for the Eurasian Land Bridge or the New Silk Road, a rail transport route for moving freight from China to seaports in Europe. 

The international rail freight service is expected to reach Rotterdam in the Netherlands via Kazakhstan, Russia, Belarus, Poland and Germany in 2016. 

"With many manufacturing companies moving their facilities to both Europe and inland China, there is an increasing demand for logistics and transportation services in these two fast-growing markets," said Yu Haiyan, Party chief of Lanzhou, capital of Gansu province, and also deputy to the National People's Congress. 

Gansu sealed 83 major trade and investment deals with countries along the Silk Road Economic Belt in 2014 and its trade volume with these trading partners rose 5 percent year-on-year. 

Responding to rising trade volumes, the provincial government set up three business delegation offices in Minsk in Belarus, Teheran in Iran and Horgos, a border city in the Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region to strengthen its regional presence, as well as to attract overseas visitors by facilitating more international airlines and gradually opening international ports of entry at the Lanzhou, Dunhuang and Jiayuguan airports. 

After setting up three international passenger air routes between Lanzhou and Singapore, Dubai and Tbilisi of Georgia last year, Yu said the provincial capital will launch air cargo services operated by Air China Cargo Co to destinations in Central Asia and Eastern Europe in the second half of this year, in a bid to diversify its trading methods with countries along the Silk Road Economic Belt. 



http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/business/img/attachement/jpg/site1/20150310/00221910dbbd16689dd01c.jpg


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

lookback718 said:


> I believe the line will be mixed use high speed rail.
> 
> Chinese mixed use lines are 250kmp/h spec and this line could be similar specification. This would allow a few fast passenger trains (250kmp/h) to be mixed with slower freight trains (120kmp/h?). Different sections could also be built to different spec, for example Moscow - Kazan - Chelyabinsk might be 350kmp/h spec, while the trans-Kazakhstan sections might be 250kmp/h or even 160kmp/h.
> 
> ...


Any reference for your analysis would be greatly appreciated


----------



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

kunming tiger said:


> Northwest China's Gansu betting on rail network for growth
> 
> 
> The northwestern province of Gansu plans to have a railroad of 6,000 kilometers by the end of this year, as it steps up efforts to cash in on trade opportunities arising from the development of the Silk Road Economic Belt, senior provincial officials said on Monday.
> ...


Which cities and autonomous prefectures in Gansu province are not yet connected by railway? Which railways are yet to open in this year in Gansu?


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

A case of wait and see


----------



## lookback718 (Jun 26, 2012)

Wisarut said:


> Any reference for your analysis would be greatly appreciated


I have references, but it's literally thousand of articles I've read over the years. However at the end of this month at the Boao economic forum meeting in Hainan China is going to be releasing a detailed 'road map' which I hope will back up many of the claims I made above.

I can't current post links however if you google 'Xinhua - China to reveal detailed "Belt and Road" roadmap'

You will see the article advising the above.


----------



## ccdk (Dec 12, 2014)

when the HSR network with Russia, central Asia and Europe is established, Xinjiang can be an ideal location for logistic centres. It could even establish some tax free zone close to the border.

HSR freight has seen explosive growth in China in the past couple of years (200% growth in 2014), and when the model is mature and economies of scale is reached, the HSR freight model can be easily promoted to SE and Central Asian countries.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

lookback718 said:


> I have references, but it's literally thousand of articles I've read over the years. However at the end of this month at the Boao economic forum meeting in Hainan China is going to be releasing a detailed 'road map' which I hope will back up many of the claims I made above.
> 
> I can't current post links however if you google 'Xinhua - China to reveal detailed "Belt and Road" roadmap'
> 
> You will see the article advising the above.


Just too bad ... then just giving the list of the following routes in Chinese would be appreciated

1) China - Kyrgyzstan - Tajikistan - Afghanistan - Iran - Turkey - Southern Europe

2) China - Kyrgyzstan - Uzbekistan - Turkmenistan - Iran - Turkey - Southern Europe

3) China - Kazakhstan - Turkmenistan - Iran - Turkey - Southern Europe

4) China - Pakistan - Iran - Turkey - Southern Europe


----------



## lookback718 (Jun 26, 2012)

Wisarut said:


> Just too bad ... then just giving the list of the following routes in Chinese would be appreciated


Umm, I don't speak Chinese, well except enough to get me a beer :cheers:

As I'm not able to post links, I'll try and put something together on my blog and then give the details over the next few weeks or so.


----------



## ccdk (Dec 12, 2014)

*South Korea proposed Beijing - Seoul HSR through North Korea*










A high-speed rail connecting China with South Korea could be a reality by 2030, according to the Korean newspaper Daily Economic Report, which recently announced a proposal to roll out a high-speed rail system that would run through North Korea to link up Beijing and Seoul.

The proposal for the line, dubbed the “Beijing-Seoul Daily Life Cycle”, consists of two stages. The first would be to build up a high-speed rail connection based on the existing railway infrastructure from Busan to Seoul that would take off from the South Korean capital and wind through the North Korean cities of Pyongyang and Sinuiju.

The second stage would be to connect the Korean railway with China's existing high-speed network to Beijing, starting from China's Yalu River.
China will be building a high-speed railway line from Shenyang to Dandong, and is planning to connect Shenyang with Beijing by 2019.

The report said that the high-speed railway line would be funded by South Korean companies and that the line from Busan to Beijing could be completed by 2030 if construction begins straightaway. Other reports say the line could be opened by as soon as 2020. When it's completed, the 1,700 km journey from Beijing to Seoul would take six hours, it said.

A South Korean expert specializing in railway technology research said North Korea is the only place that hasn't been connected by rail, but China and Russia have shown 'much interest' in the ambitious project.

The Seoul-Sinuiju railway connection is estimated to cost around eight trillion Korean Won ($7.18 billion), while the total cost of the entire project is expected to be a hefty 20 trillion Korean Won ($17.8 billion).


----------



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

ccdk said:


> A high-speed rail connecting China with South Korea could be a reality by 2030, according to the Korean newspaper Daily Economic Report, which recently announced a proposal to roll out a high-speed rail system that would run through North Korea to link up Beijing and Seoul.
> 
> The proposal for the line, dubbed the “Beijing-Seoul Daily Life Cycle”, consists of two stages. The first would be to build up a high-speed rail connection based on the existing railway infrastructure from Busan to Seoul that would take off from the South Korean capital and wind through the North Korean cities of Pyongyang and Sinuiju.
> 
> ...


Shenyang already is connected with Beijing, just at 200 km/h.
What is the current opening date for Shenyang-Dandong high speed railway?


ccdk said:


> The report said that the high-speed railway line would be funded by South Korean companies and that the line from Busan to Beijing could be completed by 2030 if construction begins straightaway. Other reports say the line could be opened by as soon as 2020. When it's completed, the 1,700 km journey from Beijing to Seoul would take six hours, it said.
> 
> A South Korean expert specializing in railway technology research said North Korea is the only place that hasn't been connected by rail, but China and Russia have shown 'much interest' in the ambitious project.
> 
> The Seoul-Sinuiju railway connection is estimated to cost around eight trillion Korean Won ($7.18 billion), while the total cost of the entire project is expected to be a hefty 20 trillion Korean Won ($17.8 billion).


Um? You mean, including Dandong-Shenyang-Beijing, which China is building anyway?


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Yuxi - Mohan railway (玉磨铁路) with the distance of 507 km 13 stations and price tag of 51560 Million Yuan with the following list of stations
Yuxi West - 玉溪西
Asan Shan - 经峨山 
Yan he - 研和
E Shan - 峨山 
Louli 罗里 
Yuan Jiang 元江 
Mojiang 墨江 
Ning Er 宁洱 
Pu' er - 普洱 - 3 hours and 6 minute from Kunming
Mengyang 勐养 
Jinghong City - 景洪市 - 3 hours and 42 minute from Kunming
Ganlanba - 橄榄坝
Menghai County	勐海县 
Mengla County	勐腊县
Mohan Checkpoint 磨憨站 
http://www.114piaowu.com/news/huochepiao/8375/ 
http://news.gaotie.cn/jianshe/2015-03-06/223261.html 
http://www.globalview.cn/html/zhongguo/info_1692.html 
http://www.yn.xinhuanet.com/puer/2015-03/03/c_134033185.htm


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Officers from ESCAP (Shreya KUMRA) coming to inspect Hekou North on 11 March 2015
http://xn--vuq90hp4at0zdpgb8kfsc.xn--fiqs8s/index.php?d=article&a=show&id=2181

Construction of logistic center on 800 acres of land around Hekou North railway yard at 1500 Million Yuan
http://www.x3cn.com/bst/jkxw/407465.html









Very first cargo trip across the border - fertilizer from Kaiyuan has been delivered to Hekou North railway station (opened since 1 December 2014) before Vietnam railway taking a cargo of Chinese fertilizer to Vietnam at the rate of 360 tons per day from 7 March 2015 until the first batch of fertilizer exported to Vietnam at 12000 tons have been delivered ... and 200000 tons of Chinese fertilizer will be exported to Vietnam soon.
http://www.china-fertinfo.com.cn/viewxx.aspx?id=24879&tb=jrgz
http://www.ectpa.org/article/qytz/tzdt/201503/20150300037724.shtml
http://news.xinhuanet.com/2015-03/08/c_1114562828.htm
http://news.flyxg.com/2015/hekou_0309/115841.html


----------



## IanCleverly (Nov 24, 2010)

Wasn't really sure whether or not to go to the individual pages (Thailand, Malaysia, Singapore, etc) and post/spam there, but the logic imbedded in my brain decided, nah.



Smart Rail World said:


> *Infographic: What does $140bn of Asian rail investment look like?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Full article, as well as mentioning trade show is By Here, or just Clicky for map in pdf style.


----------



## tonii (Aug 18, 2006)

IanCleverly said:


> Wasn't really sure whether or not to go to the individual pages (Thailand, Malaysia, Singapore, etc) and post/spam there, but the logic imbedded in my brain decided, nah.
> 
> 
> 
> Full article, as well as mentioning trade show is By Here, or just Clicky for map in pdf style.


Some info are missing from above map regarding to Thailand. There are 2 more high speed line that is being planned and may well be start the construction as same as Bkk-Chiagmai line, which is Bkk - Pattaya (Rayong) and Bkk - Huahin. Especially Bkk - Huahin one is the first phase of southern line which will be expanded to Padang Besar as part of the pan asia rail network later.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

So many Chinese merchants want Thai - China railway project (中泰铁路 / 中泰鐵路) as the stimulant to start the construct Yuxi - Mohan railway project (玉磨铁路 / 玉磨鐵路) which is to be constructed this year to boost the trades between Thailand and China to trade more rice, rubber, fruit, vegetables and other industry productssince trains can carry more cargo than trucks with less damage
http://world.people.com.cn/n/2015/0617/c157278-27171909.html
http://news.xinhuanet.com/world/2015-06/17/c_1115650686.htm
http://www.chinesetoday.com/big/article/1011367

EIA on Yux - Mohan railway project (玉磨铁路 / 玉磨鐵路) started at Yuxi west station (玉溪西站) Hong Ta district (红塔区) Yuxi city (玉溪市) Eshan (峨山县), Yuan Jiang (元江县),, Xinping (新平县) , Puer (普洱市), Mojiang (墨江县) Ning ger (宁洱县) 
Shimao (思茅区), Jinhong city (景洪市) in Xipsongpanna (西双版纳州) Mengla (勐腊) Lao - China border at Moha (磨憨口岸至中（国）老（挝）) with the distance of 513 km with 26 stations in 2506 hectars of land 
Electrified double tracking from Yuxi to Jinhong (景洪市) in Sipsongpanna (西双版纳州) and single track from Jinhong (景洪市) in Sipsongpanna (西双版纳州) to Mohan checkpoint (磨憨) 
http://cx.xxgk.yn.gov.cn/Info_Detail.aspx?DocumentKeyID=3C89778B042942EA8F985C551AC17CD3


----------



## :jax: (Sep 28, 2007)

China launches freight train service connecting Europe Harbin-Hamburg


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

zaphod said:


> It's a fantastic thing in the long term to connect all of southeast Asia to China with standard gauge rail that offers train speeds matching highway speeds. I think it will pay off eventually.
> 
> However in the short term it does seem like Laos is getting severely ripped off. An expressway would probably offer more immediate usefulness than a railway perhaps? Between this and all those dams the country is going to have extreme amounts of debt. Also, what will become of Malaysia's meter gauge railways? Would they be widened to 1435 mm?


To make it short - NO - regauging is not just involving ONLY adding the 3rd track, it means the new concrete sleepers in between the existing concrete sleepers, new turnouts, new bridge replacement and the tunnel widening to accommodate the wider rolling stocks - not to mention about the increasing of axle load from 15-20 tons to 22.5-25 tons. The massive work without any double. 

Separated tracks preferred though ... while the existing track is for local trains as well as cargo train to Laem Chabang -- Let's T-Rex machine and gantry moving container boxes between Lao-China train and existing SRT cargo for a while though.


----------



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

Wisarut said:


> Lao - China railway with the distance of 427 km





Wisarut said:


> Max Speed for passenger train: 160 kph for Bo Ten to Vang Vieng, 200 kph from Vang Vieng to Tha nalaeng East - cargo train at 120 kph


Then what is the distance Vang Vieng to Tha Nalaeng?


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

chornedsnorkack said:


> Then what is the distance Vang Vieng to Tha Nalaeng?


not known yet - they have not show the full list of station and the kilometer position to the public yet


----------



## tjrgx (Oct 12, 2013)

zaphod said:


> It's a fantastic thing in the long term to connect all of southeast Asia to China with standard gauge rail that offers train speeds matching highway speeds. I think it will pay off eventually.
> 
> However in the short term it does seem like Laos is getting severely ripped off. An expressway would probably offer more immediate usefulness than a railway perhaps? Between this and all those dams the country is going to have extreme amounts of debt. Also, what will become of Malaysia's meter gauge railways? Would they be widened to 1435 mm?


There has already been an "expressway" there: 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kunming–Bangkok_Expressway

But the transportation is still not efficient at Laos section because it is not a real expressway.....


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

Not to mention the effect on the environment from heavy trucks using it.


----------



## :jax: (Sep 28, 2007)

From China thread: 



kunming tiger said:


> Rail firm on fast track to success
> By Zhong Nan and Feng Zhiwei (China Dauly)
> 
> CRRC ZELC is expanding in Southeast Asia after setting up a manufacturing hub in Malaysia
> ...





Kutsuit said:


> *High-speed rail to link China to Iran*
> 
> http://www.presstv.ir/Detail/2015/11/21/438538/Iran-China-railway-Urumqi-Tehran-Silk-Road
> 
> ...


----------



## tjrgx (Oct 12, 2013)

*Cambodia, Thailand push ahead with railway line*

http://www.phnompenhpost.com/business/cambodia-thailand-push-ahead-railway-line










Cambodia and Thailand have agreed to push ahead with completion of a railway line from Bangkok to Phnom Penh, with the two countries signing a memorandum of understanding during Prime Minister Hun Sen’s visit to the neighbouring country last week.

The long-delayed project is part of the eastern corridor of the Singapore-Kunming Rail Link, a key link in increasing connectivity among ASEAN member states.

The Cambodian government will focus on completing a 6.5-kilometre railway stretch between Poipet and Sisophon by midyear 2016, according to Ly Borin, a spokesperson for the Ministry of Transportation.

“First, we will connect the missing tracks on our side to reach the border of Thailand,” he said.

The government, he said, will look at running trains on the 6.5-kilometre stretch late next year, after which they will work with the Thai government on connecting the rail networks of the two countries.

“After the connection is ready, we will discuss the procedures to have a train run across countries, but currently it is important to connect the tracks first,” Borin said.

After completion of the 6.5-kiolmetre railway line, Borin said they will also look at running trains from Phnom Penh to Sisophon, as well as look into the possibility of having trains to Singapore.

The railway line, a project funded by the Asian Development Bank in 2010, hit a few hurdles when the development bank’s internal watchdog found that they had flouted their own safeguards when it came to resettlement of Cambodians affected by the project.

“We will have a discussion with local authorities on Monday to address the issue of people affected by the project, in order to be ready for construction early next year,” said Borin, adding that the ADB will be involved in the process as well.

Ho Vandy, an adviser to the Cambodia Chamber of Commerce, said train transportation is a new avenue for Cambodians, adding that it was less costly, safer and enabled the movement of goods as well.

“This project will help push the setting up of Cambodian railways faster, and is important given that we are close to AEC.”

He added that the new connection will increase tourist arrivals from Thailand, who will have another travel option once the railway line is completed.

The railways, he said, will also give Cambodians a low-cost and quicker option of travelling to Thailand, be it for business or pleasure.

According to state-run media AKP, the two governments also signed agreements to open two new international checkpoints in Banteay Meanchey, as well as develop special economic zones along the Banteay Meanchey-Sa Keo and Koh Kong-Trat borders.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

tjrgx said:


> Cambodia, Thailand push ahead with railway line


But the first 6.5 km from the border to the mango orchard at the eastern suburb of Poipet have to be done first along with the reconstruction of both Poipet station building and piopet station yard. Without these things, there will be no connection between Bangkok and Phnom Penh


----------



## tjrgx (Oct 12, 2013)

*Poipet railway to be finished in 2016*



หม่องวิน มอไซ;129747374 said:


> Poipet railway to be finished in 2016
> PhonomPenh Post Mon, 4 January 2016
> Morn Vanntey
> 
> ...


^^


----------



## tjrgx (Oct 12, 2013)

*China-Laos Railway could be built sooner than planned: Official*

China-Laos Railway could be built sooner than planned: Official

http://www.vientianetimes.org.la/FreeContent/FreeConten_Railway.htm

Much has been done to move construction of the Vientiane-China railway forward following the groundbreaking ceremony that took place last month, the Deputy Minister of Public Works and Transport has said.

Mr Lattanamany Khounnivong told local media last week that construction could take just over four years, slightly less than the original estimation of five years.

Speaking during an interview with Lao National Television (LNT) on Friday, attended by reporters from various media outlets, he said the developers were keen to plough ahead with the 38.7 billion yuan (US$6.04 billion) project.

The deputy minister said the groundbreaking was not merely a ceremonial event held to mark National Day on December 2, with no work having been done since, as many people have said.

The groundbreaking signified the actual start of construction of the 427-km railway, with a number of activities having been undertaken since then.

Mr Lattanamany said financing had been sought to enable the Lao and Chinese governments to establish a joint venture company to carry out the project.

China will provide 70 percent of the investment cost, while Laos is responsible for the remainder. The two governments will each contribute 40 percent of their financial obligation to set up the joint venture company. The company will source the remaining funds from financial backers.

The Lao government has obtained a loan of about US$480 million from China to pay its share of the investment cost.

The funds needed to purchase trains and pay compensation to people who lose land and buildings so the railway can be built are included in the total investment cost.

Initially, 18 trains will be purchased, including four passenger trains.

The deputy minister said the route to be taken by the railway had been mapped out. The authorities were now gathering information about the property that would be affected so they could assess the amount of compensation that had to be paid.

People affected by the project would be compensated appropriately, he added.

Fifty metres of land along each side of the railway will be kept free and fenced off for safety reasons. The largest station, in Vientiane, will require 1.5 million square metres of land, while the smallest station on the route will require about 400,000 square metres.

The project developers and the contractor will soon meet to discuss the construction plan so that work can go ahead as quickly as possible.

Mr Lattanamany said the Chinese contractor had sent 40 technical staff to Laos to work on the project.

Laos fully supports the building of a railway in a bid to free itself from the constraints of being landlocked, hoping to create a land link and become a transit hub within the region.

The railway will lower transport costs and is expected to benefit the economy by attracting more foreign investment and providing much improved logistics services.

“By using the railway, passengers can cut the cost of travel in half compared to travelling by road, while it will cost a quarter of the current price to transport goods over the same distance by train,” Mr Lattanamany said.

Set to run at 160km per hour, the passenger train will be able to travel from Vientiane to the Chinese border in about three hours, much shorter than the more than 24 hours it takes to make the journey by road.

Freight trains will run at 120km per hour.

Passenger trains can travel at speeds of up to 200 kilometres per hour on flat terrain between Vangvieng and Vientiane.

There will be 11 passenger stations. Two will be built in the Boten and Nateuy areas of Luang Namtha province. Three stations will be built in Oudomxay's Namor, Xay and Nga districts.

Two stations will be built in Luang Prabang and Xieng-ngeun districts in Luang Prabang province. Three will be constructed in Kasy, Vangvieng and Phonhong districts in Vientiane province and the main station will be in Vientiane.

By Souksakhone Vaenkeo 
(Latest Update Janaury 4, 2016)


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

Wisarut said:


> But the first 6.5 km from the border to the mango orchard at the eastern suburb of Poipet have to be done first along with the reconstruction of both Poipet station building and piopet station yard. Without these things, there will be no connection between Bangkok and Phnom Penh


 what is the guage of the line? one meter or 1.435mm?


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

kunming tiger said:


> what is the guage of the line? one meter or 1.435mm?


Meter gauge, as both Thailand and Cambodia using meter gauge ...

There are 2 trains a day between BKK and Aranyaprathet (254.5 km) though - and 6 km extension all the way to poipet is a piece of cake but the station yard and station building of Poipet must be rebuilt though as the station building are severely damaged by the artillery shells. the existing 2 trains from BKK to Kabinburi (161 km) and commuter train to Prachinburi (130 km) should be extended to Aranyaprathet if possible though - need to upgrade train to Aranyaprathet to rapid train though.


----------



## tjrgx (Oct 12, 2013)

*Pan Asian Railway Gets Firm Push from China*

In Chinese
http://news.cb.com.cn/html/economy_9_29322_1.html

China will invest heavily on borderline rail lines as part of the pan Asian railway network during its 13th five-year plan (2016-2020). These investments also are in line with China's own "One Belt, One Road (OBOR)" initiative endorsed by President Xi Jinping, which focuses on connectivity and cooperation among countries primarily in Eurasia. 

Understanding neighboring countries' national interest concerns and financial constraints, China will start build sections within her own border, which itself is a monumental task because of the treacherous terrain it faces. Since border regions of China are usually underdeveloped, extending railway network to some of these areas, however, has it own economic merit. China hopes that by providing assistance if needed, some neighboring countries will gradually be persuaded and join the effort at times of their choosing.

China will build following sections of borderline railways from 2016-2020, according to Chinese media report

China-Russia Railway: Nizhneleninskoye-Tongjiang railway bridge (under construction)
China-Mongolia Railway: Ganqimaodu Borderline Railway 
China-North Korea Railway: Changchun-Tumen Railway Upgrade

China–Kyrgyzstan–Uzbekistan Railway: Kashgar-Ulugqat Railway
China-Parkistan Railway: Kashgar-Khunjerab Railway
China-Kazakhstan Railway: Jinghe-Khorgos Railway Upgrade

China-Nepal Railway: Shigatse-Gyirong Railway
China-India Railway： Shigatse-Chomo Zong Railway

China-Myanmar Railway: Dali-Ruili Railway(under construction); Lincang-Qingshuihe Railway
China-Laos-Thailand Railway: under construction
China-Vietnam Railway: Jingxi-Longbang Railway; Fangchenggang-Dongxing Railway; Nanning-Pingxiang Railway Upgrade


----------



## tjrgx (Oct 12, 2013)

*Pakistan section of China-Pak Railway*

^^^


500 said:


>


----------



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

tjrgx said:


> China will build following sections of borderline railways from 2016-2020, according to Chinese media report
> 
> China-Russia Railway: Nizhneleninskoye-Tongjiang railway bridge (under construction)
> China-Mongolia Railway: Ganqimaodu Borderline Railway
> ...


Gauge over border: 1520 mm.


tjrgx said:


> China-North Korea Railway: Changchun-Tumen Railway Upgrade


The only border of China with same gauge. But the wires are 3 kV DC in North Korea, 25 kV AC in China.
Same issue exists on 1520 mm Finland-Russia border. There, Allegro trainsets have double electric equipment and run at 220 km/h on the 25 kV Finnish side and IIRC 160 km/h on 3 kV Russian side.
Does either China or Korea have any double tension trainsets to run between Korea and China?


tjrgx said:


> China-Parkistan Railway: Kashgar-Khunjerab Railway
> China-India Railway： Shigatse-Chomo Zong Railway


Gauges over border 1676 and 1000 mm


tjrgx said:


> China-Nepal Railway: Shigatse-Gyirong Railway
> 
> 
> China-Myanmar Railway: Dali-Ruili Railway(under construction); Lincang-Qingshuihe Railway
> ...


Gauge over border 1000 mm.


----------



## tjrgx (Oct 12, 2013)

Broad gauges is less of a problem for China as they can simply replace bogies when across the borders. Train has to stop for custom clearance anyway.

Meter gauges in Southeast Asia is bigger problem and they are in a bad shape.... That's why China want to take a lead in building the standard gauge railway across the region. China-Laos-Thailand is an example for that push.
---
By the way, part of the Uzbek section of China–Kyrgyzstan–Uzbekistan Railway, Pap-Angren, will finish this year. And Kyrgyzstan government seems already reach conclusion about the route selection after years of discussions. They aim to start construction this year. Let's see how it plays out

Nepal situation is similar as Laos, they don't have much railway to start with. So gauge is not quite a issue here, but terrain is. Building a railway across Himalayas is no joke.... Nepal government want to have it because they want to have more options to goods transportation and don't want to repeat last year's gas shortage fiasco...


----------



## tjrgx (Oct 12, 2013)

chornedsnorkack said:


> The only border of China with same gauge. But the wires are 3 kV DC in North Korea, 25 kV AC in China.
> Same issue exists on 1520 mm Finland-Russia border. There, Allegro trainsets have double electric equipment and run at 220 km/h on the 25 kV Finnish side and IIRC 160 km/h on 3 kV Russian side.
> Does either China or Korea have any double tension trainsets to run between Korea and China?


they use diesel locomotives i think.


----------



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

tjrgx said:


> Nepal situation is similar as Laos, they don't have much railway to start with. So gauge is not quite a issue here, but terrain is. Building a railway across Himalayas is no joke.... Nepal government want to have it because they want to have more options to goods transportation and don't want to repeat last year's gas shortage fiasco...


True, but there is the question about rail connections Nepal-India, which won´t have 1435 mm gauge anyway.


----------



## tjrgx (Oct 12, 2013)

chornedsnorkack said:


> True, but there is the question about rail connections Nepal-India, which won´t have 1435 mm gauge anyway.


It won't connect to India, it stops at Kathmandu. Evan it does, the situation will be similar as CIS now, so what? broad gauge is not a big issue, meter gauge is. Pan-Asia network will never be like Europe because of the colonial history and difficult terrain

From transportation point of view, gauge difference is not that relevant as long as countries still erect borders, which will NEVER get erased.


----------



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

Besides, Spain also has a gauge changer between 1435 and 1672 mm, used for AVE high speed trains. So the technology is possible and available. Where should the break of gauge be - Birganj?


----------



## MarcVD (Dec 1, 2008)

Baron Hirsch said:


> If you go via Vietnam, there is a gap in both possible transit lands, Laos and Cambodia. Unlike Laos, Cambodia has a rail grid, but it is in dismal state and few lines are operating at all. The link to Thailand will be reactivated though soon.


And as far as I know there never was a line between Cambodge and Vietnam.

Envoyé de mon GT-I9505 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## tjrgx (Oct 12, 2013)

*Thailand, Malaysia to start talks on 1,500km route*

http://asia.nikkei.com/Politics-Eco...alaysia-to-start-talks-for-high-speed-railway










BANGKOK -- Thailand and Malaysia are set to start talks on the construction of a 1,500km high-speed railway that would connect the two countries' capitals and enhance regional connectivity.

Arkhom Termpittayapaisiht, Thailand's transport minister, told the Nikkei Asian Review that he hopes to meet with his Malaysian counterpart soon. "We will discuss how we can get foreign countries involved in the project like 'China or Japan' or 'China and Japan,'" he said. "But Malaysia seems to have more favor in China."

The Bangkok-Kuala Lumpur route is a large section of the pan-Asia railway network plan -- initially proposed by former Malaysian Prime Minister Mahathir Mohamad at a 1995 meeting of leaders of the Association of Southeast Asian Nations.

The idea was to build a rail network that runs all the way from Singapore, to the southern Chinese city of Kunming, through Malaysia, Thailand, Myanmar, Cambodia, Vietnam and Laos.

Much of the existing rail network is old and unsuitable for high speed trains. Modernization work is underway to improve mobility of people and goods and help boost the regional economy.

"ASEAN cities should be connected by high speed rail," Arkhom said, adding that, unlike air routes, a railway connection "can promote cities along the railway line."

China involvement

Today, the concept chimes closely with Chinese leader Xi Jinping's Belt and Road initiative, which aims to create an economic corridor from Asia to Europe by developing overland and maritime routes.

Chinese involvement in regional transport networks is on the increase. A railway link between Kunming and the Laotian capital Vientiane is now under construction. This will connect with another line that China is involved in, linking Nong Khai on the Thai side of the border with Bangkok.

It is hard to imagine Beijing will not jump to attention if Thailand and Malaysia seek help for the planned high-speed railway. Japan is also eager to export its shinkansen bullet train technology. The shinkansen is already up and running in Taiwan and there are deals signed in India and Thailand. In 2015, however, Japan lost out to China in the race for Indonesia's high-speed rail project.

Japan and China are also currently vying for the Singapore-Kuala Lumpur line, which will be the first cross-border high-speed railway project in Southeast Asia. The Singaporean and Malaysian governments have agreed for the 350km long railway to start operations by 2026. The proposed Kuala Lumpur-Bangkok route would extend the line all the way through the Malay Peninsula.

The route is currently served by low-speed trains that run on 1-meter gauge tracks. High-speed trains would require a new set of 1.4m standard-gauge tracks to be built, Arkhom said.

"But if we cannot put in much investment, we will just go on our existing 1-meter gauge," he added. As a primary action plan, Arkhom said that Thailand is looking to electrify the diesel trains that run between the southern Thai city of Hat Yai and Kuala Lumpur this year. "We only have limited resources," he said.

Shinkansen "very expensive"

Thailand currently has two other high speed railway projects in the pipeline, for which funding has been a constant headache.

Regarding the shinkansen project, Arkhom said that Thailand is planning to propose the Japanese side shoulder part of the investment through a joint venture.

Based on Japanese studies, the proposed cost for the entire 670km connecting Bangkok and Chiang Mai is estimated at around 500 billion baht ($14.2 billion), which Arkhom describes as "very expensive." The China-backed railway project linking the Laotian border and the Thai capital covers a longer distance of 873km but is set to cost just 379 billion baht.

"[The plan from] the Japanese team is based on Japanese standards but ... [the railway] will not be in Japan and we are not as rich as the Japanese," Arkhom said, arguing that Japan should compromise on standards other than safety, to "make it happen in this country."

A joint venture would be a "win-win solution," he suggested. The investment ratio would be further discussed. "In order to make sure that the [shinkansen] technology is with us forever, why don't you come in and run the project together?"

Construction is planned to take place in two phases. The first, linking Bangkok and Phitsanoluk and covering 380km, will start in 2019. Work on the latter half is scheduled to begin a year later. The entire route is planned for completion by 2023.

Meanwhile, the Sino-Thai project will call for the first round of bidding for construction in March. This, however, will cover merely the first 3.5km of the entire project. "If you want to see the project going, we have to start with the small part," Arkhom said.

Thailand last year said it would finance the project itself, focusing just on the 250km section between Bangkok and the northeastern city of Nakhon Ratchasima, after failing to agree loan interest rates with China.

Arkhom said that the remaining 620km, from Nakhon Ratchasima to Nong Khai is still on the table. "We have to keep this project alive as promised, although there may be some delays."

Negotiations for Chinese loans are also continuing. The latest agreement is that China will lend money for the imported materials on the Bangkok-Nakhon Ratchasima section. The interest rate, however, is still higher than the rates provided by other financial organizations such as the Asian Development Bank, he said, with the last offer at 2.3% for loans in either yuan or U.S. dollars.

In addition, Arkhom said that China is asking for development rights for land along the railway as well as an agreement to let China take concession of other development projects in Thailand if the railway project fails. "We don't agree," Arkhom said. "The project is in Thailand and we have the sole rights for it. They cannot take the benefit of the project."


----------



## tjrgx (Oct 12, 2013)

*200,000 passengers! China-Vietnam passenger rail service marks 8 years*

It's considered as a vital link between China and Vietnam. The passenger rail service between the southwestern Chinese city of Nanning and the Vietnamese capital of Hanoi has carried over 200,000 passengers since its launch in 2009.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^^ 11+ hours for 396 km? That's an average speed of less than 36 km/h. :sleepy:


----------



## lechevallierpatrick (Nov 22, 2012)

I believe it so,because the line goes through a highly mountainous terrain north of Hanoi.The section within Viet-Nam (389 km or 242 mi) is known as the "Hanoi - Lao Cai Railway" and I think it takes 8 hours between Hanoi and the Chinese border (no joke!)-Please check "Viet-Nam Railways Timetable Hanoi - Lao Cai" on your PC.


----------



## GeneratorNL (Jun 16, 2007)

Verso said:


> ^^ 11+ hours for 396 km? That's an average speed of less than 36 km/h. :sleepy:


Welcome to South-East Asia. :lol:

I remember when I was in Myanmar. It took about 10 hours by train to travel a distance of about 100 kilometers. 

So yeah, it's definitely a good thing many South-East Asian countries are investing in rail infrastructure.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Verso said:


> ^^ 11+ hours for 396 km? That's an average speed of less than 36 km/h. :sleepy:





lechevallierpatrick said:


> I believe it so,because the line goes through a highly mountainous terrain north of Hanoi.The section within Viet-Nam (389 km or 242 mi) is known as the "Hanoi - Lao Cai Railway" and I think it takes 8 hours between Hanoi and the Chinese border (no joke!)-Please check "Viet-Nam Railways Timetable Hanoi - Lao Cai" on your PC.Best regards....


Long immigration clearance at the border and this section of the railway has the max speed of 70 kph


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

chornedsnorkack said:


> Does Laos have any plans for a railway Vientiane-Hanoi?


the only thing that can become the link between these 2 capital cities are the line from Viengchan to Tha Khaek and then Tha Khaek to Vinh before connecting with the existing Vietnam railway (North - South line)


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

no news on that project?


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

kunming tiger said:


> no news on that project?


the line to from Viengchan to Vietnam border would not be started until Lao - China railway is opened


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Thai government trying to invite Japanese government and Investors to realize the rail connection between Ban Phu Namron checkpoint to Laem Chabang Deep Sea Port - with a future extension by massive double tracking from Klong 19 to Aranyaprathet to connect with Cambodia

Here is the section related to Eastern Economic Corridor :



For the railway to support Eastern Economic Corridor with links to Cambodia the price tags of 171,380 Million Baht, it has to be studied in 2017 so as to start the construction around 2019-2020, here are the list:

1. Boosting the efficiency of Hua Mark - Chachoengsao - Sri Racha (125 km) at 8000 Million Baht - CTC already been in place but more are to be done on level crossing 
2. Thai - Cambodian cargo train services including Container Yard at Klong Luek station (km 259) at 3000 million Baht 
3. Sri Racha - Maptaphut via Pluak Daeng double tracking - 70 km at 15400 million Bahgt
4. ICD Kaeng Khoi as cargo distribution center for EXIM business in Isan area as well as Laos at 10000 Million Baht 
5. Double tracking from Sri Racha - Sattahip (79 km) and Maptaphut - rayong (22 km) at 22220 million Baht
6. Rayong - Chanthaburi - Trat railway line to Cambodian border - 150 km at 22500 million Baht
7. Rayong - Chanthaburi - Trat double tracking to Cambodian border - 150 km at 18860 million Baht
8. Klong 19 - Aranyaprathet double tracking at 26100 million Baht
9. Tha Chalaeb - Phanthong bypass line across bang Pakong river, Chao Phraya river and Tha Chin river - 120 km at 40800 million baht
10. ICD Nong Pladuk at 4500 million Baht

Hope that once Dawei Deep Sea Port has been reactivated, the line to Ban Phu Namron will be considered
http://www.prachachat.net/news_detail.php?newsid=1497431422
http://www.thansettakij.com/content/162499


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

another pic
changer gauges in irun, brest and dostyk


Morpheus said:


>


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Progress of Trans-Asian Railway Network presented in the 5th Meeting of the Working Group on the Trans - Asian Railway Network, Busan, Republic of Korea on 13 – 14 June 2017 
Thailand section:
http://www.unescap.org/sites/default/files/Thailand country report-TAR WGM-5.pdf

Myanmar section:
http://www.unescap.org/sites/default/files/Myanmar country report-TAR WGM-5.pdf

India Section: 
http://www.unescap.org/sites/default/files/India country report-TAR WGM-5.pdf

Cambodia Section: 
http://www.unescap.org/sites/default/files/Cambodia country report-TAR WGM-5.pdf

China section:
http://www.unescap.org/sites/default/files/China country report-TAR WGM-5.pdf


----------



## :jax: (Sep 28, 2007)

I made a map based on the proposed international routes, starting with India.


----------



## :jax: (Sep 28, 2007)

Map from another post.










Construction of China to Thailand High Speed rail to start in October


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

It looks a bit artificial to run the eastern link, if it's ever approved, to Kunming as well. Would make more sense to strike straight for a border from Hanoi and join Chinese HSR network at Naning instead.


----------



## lookback718 (Jun 26, 2012)

Sunfuns said:


> It looks a bit artificial to run the eastern link, if it's ever approved, to Kunming as well. Would make more sense to strike straight for a border from Hanoi and join Chinese HSR network at Naning instead.


The Yuxi - Mengzi-Hekou railway to the Vietnamese border at Lao Cai is already in operation, and is reportedly built for 120kmph operation. Previously there was an old meter gauge French Built line linking Hanoi and Kunming however I believe this is now defunct.

China has plan for a Maitreya - Mengzi HSR ( I assume 160-250kmph) line which would link to the Kunming Boaise [Nanning], mid speed HSR. This would I assume form most of a Hanoi - Kunming HSR link. 

http://www.railjournal.com/index.php/asia/china-approves-three-more-new-lines.html

China would be happy to build HSR to Hanoi from either (or both!) Kunming or Nanning to Hanoi, but this will have to wait until Vietnam approves. Years ago, around 2011 there was talk of Hanoi - Nanning HSR or at least upgrades, details of which can be searched for in railway gazette.


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

There was talk about Nanning to border HSR in China with a hope to extend it later to Hanoi, but haven't heard anything lately. 

Hanoi-Nanning is about 350 km, could easily be a two hour journey if a sensible border crossing procedure could be agreed on. Of course first Vietnam needs to come to conclusion that such a connection is in their interests too. Perhaps they need to become a bit richer first...


----------



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

Sunfuns said:


> There was talk about Nanning to border HSR in China with a hope to extend it later to Hanoi, but haven't heard anything lately.
> 
> Hanoi-Nanning is about 350 km, could easily be a two hour journey if a sensible border crossing procedure could be agreed on.


Wuhan-Changsha is 362 km. And trip time gets as short as 1:18.


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

Yes, but I doubt this line would be built to the highest possible standard. 250 km/h design speed is more likely to keep costs down.


----------



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

Sunfuns said:


> Yes, but I doubt this line would be built to the highest possible standard. 250 km/h design speed is more likely to keep costs down.


Especially considering Guangzhou-Wuzhou-Nanning is already 200 km/h. As is Shenzhen-Fuzhou.


----------



## lookback718 (Jun 26, 2012)

Sunfuns said:


> There was talk about Nanning to border HSR in China with a hope to extend it later to Hanoi, but haven't heard anything lately.


There is talk that a line from Pingxiang (on the border with Vietnam) to Nanning will (or has) started construction this year.

Guangxi to build transport network

By Wu Yan | China Daily | Updated: 2017-03-15 07:27



> A high-speed railway from Nanning to Pingxiang, which also borders Vietnam, will begin construction this year.


http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/china/2017-03/15/content_28560583.htm

While according to a map posted by tjrgx, the Nanning to Chongzuo is under construction.



tjrgx said:


> From [email protected]
> 
> update: 20170725
> PDF:
> ...





Sunfuns said:


> 250 km/h design speed is more likely to keep costs down.


I agree and mixed use at that, because lets face it, freight pays the bills while us passengers are just for fun.


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

lookback718 said:


> I agree and mixed use at that, because lets face it, freight pays the bills while us passengers are just for fun.


That is also true, at least for somewhat remote lines like this. 

Anyway one has to be a bit pragmatic too. If we imagine Hanoi-China HSR then the first question is what is the closest large (2 million+) Chinese city? Clearly answer to that is Nanning with a potential onwards journey to Guangzhou and Hong Kong. Can it be reached in 3 h or less (boundary above which flying becomes competitive)? With 350 km distance for sure possible. Is 350 km/h standard needed to achieve it? Clearly not - 200 km/h running speed with about 170 km/h average will nicely accomplish the task at hand. This is assuming of course that the current separate border procedures requiring more than an hour could be simplified.


----------



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

Have a look around Guangzhou then.
Direction 1: Guangzhou-Changsha. 621 km. 300 km/h line.
Best time - 2:17, G66
Direction 1 onwards: Guangzhou-Wuhan. 968 km. 300 km/h line
Best time - 3:38, G66
Direction 2: Guangzhou-Nanchang. 300 km/h line
Best time - 3:44, G86
Direction 3: Guangzhou-Fuzhou. 842 km. Of which first 102 km, to Shenzhen North, is 300 km/h and the remaining 740 km is 200 km/h.
No service.
Direction 4: Guangzhou-Guiyang. 856 km. 250 km/h line
Best time - 4:15, D212
Direction 5: Guangzhou-Nanning. 577 km. 200 km/h line
Best time - 3:18, D204
Direction 5 onwards: Guangzhou-Baise
Best time - 5:36, D3830


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Even the high speed train from Nanning to Pingxiang checkpoint has become a reality, there is a bone of contention at the border - 2 hour of immigration process at Pingxiang (Chinese checkpoint) and another 2 hour of immigration process at Dongdang (Vietnam checkpoint) due to the animosity between these 2 nations


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

We are dreaming about some distant future when relations are better and full line has been built. Right now the logical thing, unless the budget is very tight, is to fly... 

For this to work immigration would have to be quick, under one hour for sure, and at only one place.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Sunfuns said:


> We are dreaming about some distant future when relations are better and full line has been built. Right now the logical thing, unless the budget is very tight, is to fly...
> 
> For this to work immigration would have to be quick, under one hour for sure, and at only one place.


then, the treaty for cross border rail traffic is necessary - For the line from Nanning, Pingxiang should be international station while the line from Kunming, Lao Cai should be international station for the parity 

BTW, even the high speed train manage to cross the border to Vietnam, the station should be Gia Lam as Hanoi station for Unification Express (Hanoi - Saigon) does not have enough space for High speed train


----------



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

Thailand should be vitally interested in a high speed railway Vientiane-Vinh-Hanoi...


----------



## nomadicnotes (Sep 26, 2016)

The East–West Economic Corridor Railway from Myanmar to Vietnam
What it would look like if/when it was built.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

nomadicnotes said:


> The East–West Economic Corridor Railway from Myanmar to Vietnam
> What it would look like if/when it was built.
> 
> View attachment 81066



Mr James T Clark has written about the East West Corridor Railway line which advocated by those Japanese investors, Korean investors and Chinese investors as shown here:

The East–West Economic Corridor is a proposed railway that would connect the ports of Mawlamyine in Myanmar to Da Nang in Vieitnam, via Thailand and Laos.

The East–West Economic Corridor Railway from Myanmar to Vietnam 

However, Japanese investors, Korean Investors and Mainland Chinese investors would be *SHOCKED *to learn that Thai government and Thai people have another idea of railway in question based on *the domestic interests of Thai people.*

Furthermore, SRT would reluctant to construct the East West Corridor Railway line which is in parallel with* the existing Highway No. 12* and* the environmental issues for Phetchabun section* requires the costly TBM tunneling to minimize Environmental Impact on Nam Nao National Park and other national parks in Phetchabun.

Thai version of East West Corridor Railway line that please the interests of local Thai people consists of the following 3 sections:

1. List of stations from Nakhon Sawan to Mae sod with total distance of 256.4 km









1.1. Nakhon Sawan - Kamphaeng Phet - Tak - 24 stations with 187.9 km on the eastern bank of Ping river so as not to compete against Phahonyothin (Highway No. 1)

0. Nakhon Sawan at Nong Pling - crossing Nan river at the curve before arriving at Pak Nampho station 
1. Bueng Senart - a local lake with Bueng Senart township
2. Ban Makluea
3. Mahapho - Crossing Highway route 117 (Nakhon Sawan - Phitsanuloke)
4. Hua Dong (Should be renamed as Kao Liaw since it is the station closest to Kao Liaw district)
5. Ban Ta Ngai - Crossing Highway route 1073
6. Charoenphon - with container yard - should be renamed as Banphot Phisai since it is the station closest to Banphot Phisai district)
7. Ta Kheet - last station before crossing to Kamphaengphet
8. Pa Phutsa - should be renamed as Khanu Woraluk Buri since this station is closest to Khanu Woraluk Buri district of Kamphaengphet even though Pa Phutsa intersection before crossing Ping river to downtown Khanu Woraluk Buri is the main reason for such a justification
9. Yang Soong
10. Wang Khaem
11. Wang Yang - should be renamed as Klong Klung since this station is closest to Klong Klung district of Kamphaengphet 
12. Tha Makuea - If Wang Yang is not chosen as Klong Klung, Tha Makhuea is another alternative for Klong Klung
13. Wang Bua
14. Khun Thee - should be near the factory of Ajinomoto (Thailand) in this township
15. Thep Nakhon 
16. Kamphaeng Phet - Provincial station near Highway near Ban Yai Pok intersection and Highway 115 (Phichit - Kamphaengphet ) with container yard 
17. Nong Pling - near Kamphaengphet Historical Park and MCOT radio of Kamphaengphet - dropping point to Phran Kratai district of Kamphaengphet
18. Tha Mai Lek
19. Lan Dok Mai - near Highway 4001 another dropping point of Phran Kratai district of Kamphaengphet
20. Kosamphee - dropping point to Kosamphee Nakhon district - at Ban Tha Khoon near Koh Suea - last station before reaching Takj
21. Wang hin - dropping point to Wang Chao district on Highway No. 104
22. Pradang - should be renamed as Ban Tha Mai Daeng since this station is in ban Tha Mai Daeng of Wang Hin township instead of Pradang township of Wang Chao district
before making a crossing of Mae Nam Ping river at Wang Hin Agricultural technology transfer center near Ban Klong Huay Sai school 
23. Nong Bua Tai junction - near Nong Bua Tai Park 
24. Tak Railway terminus near Tak Highway district 1 in Pa Mamuang township near Taksin the Great Memorial Bridge 

1.2 Section 2 - 68.5 km with 5 station from Nong Bua Tai junction to the second Thai Myanmar Friendship Bridge
23. Nong Bua Tai junction - near Nong Bua Tai Park 
25. Nong Bua Tai 2 - should be renamed as Fort Taksin since it is near Fort Taksin of Border Patrol Police 
26. Dan Mae Lamao
27. Mae Pa - near Khun Sam Chon Shrine
28. Maesod - near Maesod city municipal 
29. Maesod Checkpoint near the second Thai Myanmar Friendship Bridge with container yard - the first Thai Myanmar Friendship Bridge is too congest








ทน.แม่สอด เร่งผลักดัน Tollway ทางพิเศษระหว่างเมือง


ดร.เทอดเกียรติ ชินสรนันท์ หรือ "ดร.นายกฝอ" นายกเทศมนตรีนครแม่สอด จังหวัดตาก ผู้นำด้านท้องถิ่น-นายชัยวัฒน์ วิทิตธรรมวงศ์ ประธานอาวุโสสภาอุตสาหกรรมจังหวัดตาก ผู้นำภาคเอกชน จังหวัดตาก ได้ร่วมปรึกษาหารือแนวทางการพัฒนาเขตเศรษฐกิจพิเศษตาก(แม่สอด) ให้ภาครัฐได้เร่งดำเนินการตามโครงการเมกะโปร์เจ๊กส์...




siamrath.co.th












1 — Postimages







postlmg.cc












สี่แยกอินโดจีน จังหวัดพิษณุโลก ทำไมไม่เอา ICD ไปลงตรงนั้น


คือ พิษณุโลกเป็นศูนย์กลางจังหวัดภาคเหนือตอนล่างและเป็นจุดตัดระหว่าง 3 ประเทศเลยด้วยซ้ำ เพราะเส้นเอเชียที่ลากขึ้นภาคเหนือก็ไปจบที่จีน ลากไปทางซ้ายก็ผ่านตากเข้าพม




pantip.com












ข่าวอสังหาฯ


ข่าวข่าวอสังหาฯทั้งสาระบันเทิง



www.terrabkk.com












ครมรับทราบรถไฟทางคู่ นครสวรรค์-แม่สอด กรอบ 96 หมื่นล้านแนว ออก-ตก เชื่อมอาเซียน


ข้อมูลเนื้อหาครมรับทราบรถไฟทางคู่ นครสวรรค์-แม่สอด กรอบ 96 หมื่นล้านแนว ออก-ตก เชื่อมอาเซียน




www.home.co.th












โครงข่ายทางรถไฟสายใหม่ ลงทุนอีกกว่าแสนล้าน


Thansettakij เว็บไซต์ข่าวฐานเศรษฐกิจ ผนวกไลฟ์สไตล์ Start up SMEs อสังหาริมทรัพย์ การเงิน การลงทุน การตลาด เศรษฐกิจ เทคโนโลยี Breaking News อัพเดตข่าวล่าสุดที่นี่




www.thansettakij.com












เราเคยหวังว่าวันหนึ่ง เรามีรถไฟวิ่งครบ 77 จังหวัด มาดูว่าจังหวัดไหนบ้างที่ไม่มีวี่แววว่าจะมีรถไฟผ่านเมืองเอกของจังหวัด


ภาคเหนือ กำลังมีเส้นเด่นชัย-เชียงของผ่านสามจังหวัด บวกกับที่มีอยู่แล้ว เลยเหลือแค่ 2 จังหวัด - น่าน (เส้นที่ใกล้ที่สุดคือเด่นชัย-เชียงของดันลัดแพร้ไปออกพะเยาเลย




pantip.com






2. the list of station from Ban Phai to Nakhon Phanom railway line - 354.588 km - this one got the first priority to the point that Japanese government agree that East - west corridor railway should integrate with Ban Phai to Nakhon Phanom railway line









0. Ban Pai station - elevated station - mid level in downtown Ban Phai city 

1. Nong Waeng Rai junction - small station in Nai Mueang township of Ban Phai - at km 0 + 300 at Ban Nong Waeng rai village - 3 km North of Ban Phai railway staiton

2. Phu Lek station, a small station at Phu Lek township of Ban Phai km. 10 + 072

3. Na Pho Halt at Na Pho township, Kud Rang district of Mahasarakham at km 20 + 982

4. Kud Rang station - small station at Kud Rang township, Kud Rang district of Mahasarakham at km 30 + 441

5. Borabue station - mid size station at Borabue township, Borabue district of Mahasarakham at km 45 + 812

6. Nong No Halt - at Nong No township, Mueang district of Mahasarakham at km 59 + 310

7. Mahasarakham - large station at Waeng Nang township, Mueang district of Mahasarakham - suburban of Mahasarakham city near local highway 2040 to please those suburb men at km 69 + 117

8. Kwao Halt, Kwao township Mueang district of Mahasarakham at km 78 + 420

9. Sri Somdej Halt at Phosai township, Sri Somdej district of Roy Ed - the dropping point for the 6th Infantry Division (Fort Somdej Phra Buddhayodfah Chulalok the Great) at km 85 + 429

10. Si Kaew halt at Si Kaew township, mueang district of Roy Ed at km 93 + 992

11. Roy Ed - large station at Yang Yai township, Changharn district of Roy Ed near Roy Ed city ring road intersecting with road to Chang Harn to allow connection with Kalasin at km 104 + 897

12. Chiang Kwan station - small station at Phra That township, Chiang Kwan district of Roy Ed at km 117+700

13. Pho Chai station - small station at Chiangmai township, Pho Chai district of Roy Ed at km 129 + 093

14. Phone Thong - mid size station at Waeng township, Phone Thong district of Roy Ed at km 150 + 478

15. Moeiwadee Halt - Kok Pho township , Nong Phok district of Roy Ed at km 159 + 956 - should be Moeiwadee station instead

16. Nong Phok station - small station at Nong Phok township, Nong Phok district of Roy Ed at km 175 + 945

17. Khok Sawang halt - at Khok Sawang township, Nong Phok district of Roy Ed at km 183 + 285

18. Hong Saeng station - small station at Hong Saeng township, Loeng Nok Tha district of Yasothon at km. 197 + 765

19. Loeng Nok Tha station - mid size station at Kud Hae townshp, Loeng Nok Tha district of Yasothon, 6 km from Loeng Nok Tha district office near Highway 212 (Chayangkoon road) dropping point to Yasothon and Amnart charoen km 209 + 666

20. Nikhom Kham Soy station - small staton at Na Kok township, Nikhom Kham Soy district of Mukdahan at km 223 + 100

21. Ban Pong Daeng Halt at Nong Waeng township, Nikhom Kham Soy district of Mukdahan at km228 + 100

22. Mukdahan station - large station at Mukdahan township, Mueang district of Mukdahan at km 247 + 176

23. Phu Pha Jia halt at Mukdahan township, Mueang district of Mukdahan at km 250 + 475

24. Friendship Bridge 2 station - small station at Bang Sai Yai township, Mueang district of Mukdahan at km 254 + 700 - could connect with Savannakhet - Lao Bao railway if such a line has been realized.

25. Warn Yai station - Small station at Warn Yai township, Warn Yai district of Mukdahan at km 267 + 899

26. That Phanom station - mid size station at That Phanom township, That Phanom district of Nakhon Phanom at km 291 + 276

27. Renoo Nakhon station - Small station at Phone Thong township, Renoo Nakhon district of Nakhon Phanom at km c303 + 948

28. Na Thon halt at Na Thon township, That Phanom district of Nakhon Phanom at km 315 + 426

29. Ban Klang halt at Ban KlangThat Phanom district of Nakhon Phanom at km 320 + 022

30. Nakhon Phanom station - Large station at Na Sai township, Mueang district of Nakhon Phanom, 4 km from Provincial Hall of Nakhon Phanom at km 343 + 461

31. Friendship Bridge 3 station - small station at the foot of the 3rd Thai - Lao Friendship Bridge at At Samart township, Mueang district of Nakhon Phanom at 354 + 292 

End of Line at km 354 + 588













เวนคืน 1.8 หมื่นไร่หมื่นล้าน สร้างรถไฟทางคู่สายใหม่เชื่อมภาคอีสาน "บ้านไผ่-นครพนม" ทะลุลาว


คอลัมน์ เวนคืนอัพเดต หลังมีชื่อปรากฏในแผนพัฒนาเศรษฐกิจและสังคมแห่งชาติ ฉบับที่ 3 (2515-2519) หรือประมาณ 50 ปีที่แล้ว




www.prachachat.net










登录或注册即可查看


到 Facebook 查看帖子、照片和更多内容。




www.facebook.com







__ https://www.facebook.com/Thailand.Infra/posts/672856696486146



3. For the section from Nakhon Sawan to Ban Phai with total distance of 304 km and 15 stations, the list of stations are








0. Nakhon Sawan station at Nong pling km 245 + 780 from Bangkok Railway terminus at Hua Lamphong - mid size station - km zero of Nakhon Sawan - Ban Phai Line 
1. Hua Thanon (Tha Tako) station at km 34 + 500 from Nakhon Sawan station - small station with container yard to carry rice at km 35+000
2. Phai Salee station at km 55 + 500 from Nakhon Sawan station - mid size station 
3. Ban Phu Toei station at km 98 + 075 from Nakhon Sawan station - small station with container yard for carrying tamarind at km 98+575 - main dropping point to Phetchabun
4. Ban Wang Phai Halt at km 105 + 900 from Nakhon Sawan station
5. Ban Jat San Halt at km 113 + 300 from Nakhon Sawan station
6. Ban Klong Sa Kaew Halt at km 140 + 825 from Nakhon Sawan station near Thep Prathan waterfall 
7. Kud Nam Sai Junction at km 181 + 200 from Nakhon Sawan station - mid size station - 2 km west of Chaturat station of Kaeng Khoi - Bua Yai Bypass
8. Ban Kwao station at km 211 + 100 from Nakhon Sawan station - small station
9. Chaiyaphum station at km 220 + 300 from Nakhon Sawan station - mid size Provincial station with container yard for carrying tamarind and sticky rice at km 220+300
10. Ban Phue station at km 229 + 950 from Nakhon Sawan station - small station
11. Ban Huay Bong station at km 237 + 975 from Nakhon Sawan station - small station
12. Yang Wai Halt at km 251 + 250 from Nakhon Sawan station
13. Waeng Yai station at km 282 + 300 from Nakhon Sawan station - small station
14. Ban Phai station - elevated small station station at km 407+720 from Bangkok Railway terminus at Hua Lamphong via Nakhon Ratchasima

There will be 3300 meters tunnel betwee Phetchabun and Lopburi and 8000 meter tunnel between Lopburi and Chaiyaphum








การรถไฟแห่งประเทศไทย จัดประชุมรับฟังความคิดเห็นของประชาชนตามแนวเส้นทางที่ได้รับก


การรถไฟแห่งประเทศไทย จัดประชุมรับฟังความคิดเห็นของประชาชนตามแนวเส้นทางที่ได้รับการคัดเลือก เพื่อศึกษาความเหมาะสมโครงการรถไฟทางคู่สายใหม่ ช่วงนครสวรรค์




thainews.prd.go.th











http://www.srt-nwbp.com/images/content/7download/meeting.pdf




Srt-nwbp.com




All three sections hav the total length of about 914.988 km though - so 915 km to be round, about 12.988 km longer than the original plan since the needs to intersect with Kaeng khoi - Bua yai bypass has added the extra distance



https://mgronline.com/business/detail/9610000058491


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

chornedsnorkack said:


> Thailand should be vitally interested in a high speed railway Vientiane-Vinh-Hanoi...


No, not this time since there are a lot of issue to deal with section from Viengchan to Vinh - first is to deal with Viengchan to Tha Khaekvia Pakxan and Tha Khaek to Mụ Giạ Pass before crossing the border to Tan Ap station to Vung Ang Port [Mu Gia - Tan Ap - Vung An is 119km]. Furthermore, the railway from Savannakhet to Lao Bao along with railway from Lao Bao to Dong Ha station to My Thuy port [Lao Bao - Dong Ha - My Thuy port is 114 km] still not implemented yet.


https://www.unescap.org/sites/default/files/Viet%20Nam_statement-TAR-WGM-4.pdf


----------



## Vishek (Jun 19, 2020)

China still has a good reason to invest in railway links to the surrounding region - a lot of people here forget that China has a lot of designers and engineers competent in high speed rails waiting to do something. I fully expect that the high-speed railway to the border of Vietnam would be built swiftly and to high standards (speed), but that it's up to the Vietnamese to allow the high speed railway to be extended all the way to Ho Chi Minh City. Though I understand that China is building a high speed railway line directly to Laos, it would have been better to direct it through Hanoi to the Laotian capital and onward to Bangkok. Ditto, another high speed rail line from Bangkok along the south of Cambodia to Ho Chi Minh City.

Hopefully the high speed railway line from Bangkok to Singapore is built quickly (I have no idea why they are delaying it as the market is completely there for it). 

One high speed rail route that I am hoping for is from China to Sri Lanka, traversing the entire length of India, hopefully to the broad gauge used in India. A country that is widely fond of its railways doesn't have a high speed railway line yet and has huge potential for one. The one under construction is in a tiny part of India.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Vishek said:


> China still has a good reason to invest in railway links to the surrounding region - a lot of people here forget that China has a lot of designers and engineers competent in high speed rails waiting to do something. I fully expect that the high-speed railway to the border of Vietnam would be built swiftly and to high standards (speed), but that it's up to the Vietnamese to allow the high speed railway to be extended all the way to Ho Chi Minh City. Though I understand that China is building a high speed railway line directly to Laos, it would have been better to direct it through Hanoi to the Laotian capital and onward to Bangkok. Ditto, another high speed rail line from Bangkok along the south of Cambodia to Ho Chi Minh City.
> 
> Hopefully the high speed railway line from Bangkok to Singapore is built quickly (I have no idea why they are delaying it as the market is completely there for it).
> 
> One high speed rail route that I am hoping for is from China to Sri Lanka, traversing the entire length of India, hopefully to the broad gauge used in India. A country that is widely fond of its railways doesn't have a high speed railway line yet and has huge potential for one. The one under construction is in a tiny part of India.


Political animosity between Vietnamese Government vs Chinese Government has limited the chance for Chinese involvement in Vietnamese High Speed train while limiting the existing rail traffic along Dongdang - Gia Lam (Hanoi suburb) mixed gauge section. 

Lao government has less problem with Chinese government - after all, Communist party of Laos consists of Chinese faction who control economics and Vietnamese faction who control the bureaucrats so Lao - China railway has proceeded with much less troubles. 

Chinese contractors are working on the rail connections to Myanmar at 2 points:
1) Dali - Bao Shan - Ruili (大瑞铁路) with total distance of 336.39 km and max speed of 140 kph and a price tag of 25730 Million Renminbi to cross the border to Myanmar at Muse 
2) Dali - Lincan (大临铁路) with total distance of 220.095 km and max speed of 160 kph with 19 stations and price tag of 15530 Million Renminbi. Next on the line is Linshang to Qingshuihe (临清铁路) which is the second checkpoint to Myanmar) with the distance of 166.5 km to cross the border to Myanmar at Chinshwehaw 

However, Myanmese people start to show their own distrust toward Chinese investors due to the incidents of land grab on the section of Mandalay - Muse railway
Trans-Asian Railway construction on track - Chinadaily.com.cn


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

According to the news, it seems to me that Vietnam wants to build the new railway to make a direct connection between Ho Chi Minh City and Phnom Penh via Bavet / Moc Bai Border crossing [the main border crossing] rather than reviving Loc Ninh line and the new line to Snoul. This will need a lot of earthwork to create permanent ways along with elevated tracks to deal with flood prone area
Feasibility study on Phnom Penh-Bavet railway finished - Khmer Times
Railway linking HCMC with Bavet in the works | AGB
Phnom Penh to HCMC rail studied


----------



## Gusiluz (Apr 4, 2013)

Article written by me (in Spanish) on the *Geotrén *website on the New Silk Road, and high speed lines out of Europe:









Nueva Ruta de la Seda, y alta velocidad fuera de Europa


Además de la Nueva Ruta de la Seda para mercancías, y las redes de alta velocidad de China y Japón, hay muchos otros proyectos de alta velocidad (algunos en obras) repartidos por el mundo y que son…



www.geotren.es


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Wisarut said:


> According to the news, it seems to me that Vietnam wants to build the new railway to make a direct connection between Ho Chi Minh City and Phnom Penh via Bavet / Moc Bai Border crossing [the main border crossing] rather than reviving Loc Ninh line and the new line to Snoul. This will need a lot of earthwork to create permanent ways along with elevated tracks to deal with flood prone area
> Feasibility study on Phnom Penh-Bavet railway finished - Khmer Times
> Railway linking HCMC with Bavet in the works | AGB
> Phnom Penh to HCMC rail studied











Saigon - Tây Ninh railway project has been proven that it will be a part of the first Phnom Penh - Saigon Railway link through the busiest checkpoint (Mộc Bài - Bavet), compelling Somdej Hun Sen to approve the new railway line from Phnom Penh to Bavet as the response to please those Vietnamese bosses behind Somdej Hunsen.

This will force the line from Saigon to Lộc Ninh to be mothballed until the line from Phnom Penh to Lao Border has become a reality. Even though it is possible to implement the new line from Saigon to Cần_Thơ city via Mỹ Tho, it would be a long way to go to construct the new railway line from Cần_Thơ city to Cambodian border at Châu Đốc city. 

https://livinginasia.co/ho-chi-minh-city-phnom-penh-railway/


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

The top 4 projects to be done first are: 
1-Yangon - Mandalay Track Upgradation project (640 km at 1,783 Million US Dollars) started since 2014. The project actually started in December 2016 with 8 contracts and contracts signed in March 2017. So far, Yangon - Taungoo track rehabilitation started from 2018 to be done in 2023. On the other hand, Taungoo - Mandalay with 10 contracts signed in 2019 to be done in 2025 
2-Yangon Circular Railway Track Upgradation project (124.50 km at 700 Million US Dollars) started in 2014 even though the construction actually started in 2017 and to be done in 2022 This circular line rehabilitation will cut down the full circle from 2 hours (120 minutes) to less than 50 minute 
3-Mandalay - Myitkyina Track Upgradation project (552 km at 1,783 Million US Dollars) to be done in 3 sections. Mandalay - Kawlin section Kawlin - Moe Nyin section - this section has to be rehabilitated first. Moe Nyin - Myitkyina section Other section still wait for final decision. 
4-Yangon - Pyay Track Upgradation project (259 km at 15.15 Million US Dollars - need loan to cover the rest) very first line with major upgrade of station building and facility The project started from D Nyin Kone to Pyay with total distance of 148 miles - this project has started budding 
5. Bago - Dawei Track Upgradation project (507 km at 29.5 Million US Dollars - need loan to cover the rest) 
6. Tamu - Kalay - Segyi - Monywa - Mandalay rail line project (500.22 km at 168.1 Million US Dollars - need loan to cover the rest) - with a hope to connect with the train from India 
7. Yangon station complex development at 2500 Million US Dollars (now, cut down to 2100 Million US Dollars) 
8. Kyimyindine railway station complex development - still ongoing 








မီးရထား Cele မြိ (MR Cele City) 🇲🇲 | ( ျပည္သူခ်စ္ မ မ ရဲ႕ ပစ္မွတ္ ၁၁ ခု )


( ျပည္သူခ်စ္ မ မ ရဲ႕ ပစ္မွတ္ ၁၁ ခု ) မ မ တဲ့ ! သက္တမ္းက ၁၄၄ ႏွစ္ျဖစ္လာေပမယ့္ မ မ ကေတာ့ ႏူပ်ိနဆဲ အားမာန္အျပည့္နဲ႔ ေရွ႕သို႔ တိုနဆဲျဖစ္သလို အမ်ာတကာနည္းတူ ေခတ္မီတိုတက္ဖို႔ကိုလည္း...




www.facebook.com


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Progress on Muang Xay Railway station of Lao - China Railway - waiting for laying the roof tiles



__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=3703079216446073&id=1525104484243568


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Here is more details on Thai version of East West Corridor Railway line that please the interests of local Thai people - at this time I will take about the first 2 sections:

1. Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom section with total distance of 354.783 km - the bidding forms for 2 contracts are to be sold on 26 March 2021 - 9 April 2021. SRT and Comptroller General Dept will give the answers to the potential bidders who purchase the forms on 12 April - 17 May 2021. Bidding with deposits started on 25 May 2021 before offering the technical bidding on 27 May 2021. The bidding will be under consideration on 1-22 May 2021 before declaring the winners on 23 July 2021 and signing the contracts on 17 August 2021.


Cabinet have approved the decree for land expropriation to construct Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom railway has issued the following TOR for the construction


1.1 Contract 1 Ban Phai - Nong Pok : km 0 + 000 - km 177 + 500 [km 411 + 402.562 from Bangkok railway terminus at Hua Lamphong - km 588 + 902.562 from Bangkok railway terminus at Hua Lamphong] with the mean price of 27,123.62 Million Baht with the following list of stations and stop :
0. Ban Phai Medium Size elevated station at km -3 + 232 from the starting point of Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom railway (km 408 + 170.562 from Bangkok railway terminus at Hua Lamphong)
1. Ban Nong Waeng Rai Junction - km 1 + 375 from the starting point of Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom railway (km 412 + 777.562 from Bangkok railway terminus at Hua Lamphong). Station Building on the Right if heading to the 3rd Friendship Bridge. the station has no passing loop. 

2. Phu Lek small station - with container yard with the area of 6000 square meters here! - km 10 + 072 from the starting point of Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom railway (km 421 + 474.562 from Bangkok railway terminus at Hua Lamphong). Station Building on the Right if heading to the 3rd Friendship Bridge. 

3. Na Pho Halt - km 20 + 982 from the starting point of Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom railway (km 432 + 384.562 from Bangkok railway terminus at Hua Lamphong).

4. Kud Rang small station - km 30 + 441 from the starting point of Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom railway (km 441 + 843.562 from Bangkok railway terminus at Hua Lamphong). Station Building on the Right if heading to the 3rd Friendship Bridge. 

5. Borabue - Medium Size station - km 45 + 812 from the starting point of Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom railway (km 457+214.562 from Bangkok railway terminus at Hua Lamphong). Station Building on the Right if heading to the 3rd Friendship Bridge. 

6. Nong No Halt - km 59 + 310 from the starting point of Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom railway (km 470 + 712.562 from Bangkok railway terminus at Hua Lamphong). 

7. Mahasarakham - Large station - Provincial station - near Mahasarakham Government Complex - dropping Point to Kalasin- container yard with the area of 6000 square meters here! km 69 + 117 from the starting point of Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom railway - (km 480 + 519.562 from Bangkok railway terminus at Hua Lamphong). Station Building on the Left if heading to the 3rd Friendship Bridge. 

8. Khwao Halt - km 78 + 420 from the starting point of Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom railway (km 489 + 822.562 from Bangkok railway terminus at Hua Lamphong).

9. Sri Somdej Halt - km 85 + 429 from the starting point of Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom railway - (km 496 + 831.562 from Bangkok railway terminus at Hua Lamphong). Hope that this halt will be upgraded to Small station with Loading ramp for Army Vehicles as requested by Royal Thai Army. 

10. Si Kaew halt - km 93 + 992 (km 505 + 394.562 from Bangkok railway terminus at Hua Lamphong). 

11. Roy Ed - Large station - Provincial station - container yard with the area of 25000 square meters here!- km 104 + 897 from the starting point of Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom railway - (km 516 + 299.562 from Bangkok railway terminus at Hua Lamphong). Station Building on the Right if heading to the 3rd Friendship Bridge. 

12. Chiang Kwan small station - km 117+700 from the starting point of Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom railway (km 529 + 102.562 from Bangkok railway terminus at Hua Lamphong). Station Building on the Right if heading to the 3rd Friendship Bridge. 

13. Pho Chai small station - km 129 + 093 from the starting point of Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom railway (km 540 + 495.562 from Bangkok railway terminus at Hua Lamphong). Station Building on the Left if heading to the 3rd Friendship Bridge. 

14. Amphoe Phone Thong - Medium Size station - km 150 + 478 - container yard with the area of 6000 square meters here! (km 561 + 880.562 from Bangkok railway terminus at Hua Lamphong). Station Building on the Right if heading to the 3rd Friendship Bridge. 

15. Moeiwadee halt - km 159 + 956 from the starting point of Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom railway (km 571 + 388.562 from Bangkok railway terminus at Hua Lamphong). 

16. Nong Phok - small station - km 175 + 945 from the starting point of Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom railway (km 587 + 347.562 from Bangkok railway terminus at Hua Lamphong). Station Building on the Right if heading to the 3rd Friendship Bridge.

1.2 Contract 2 Nong Phok - Saphan Mitraphab 3 km 177 + 500 - km 354 + 783 [km 588 + 902.562 from Bangkok railway terminus at Hua Lamphong - km 766+185.562 from Bangkok railway terminus at Hua Lamphong] with the mean price of 28,333.93 Million Baht with the following list of stations and stop :

1. Khok Swang Halt - km 183 + 285 from the starting point of Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom railway (km 594 + 687.562 from Bangkok railway terminus at Hua Lamphong). 
2. Hong Saeng Halt - km 197 + 765 from the starting point of Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom railway (km 609 + 167.562 from Bangkok railway terminus at Hua Lamphong). 

3. Loeng Nok Tha - Medium Size station - dropping point to Yasothon and Amnart Charoen - 6 km from District Office near Highway 212 (Chayangkoon Road) - km 209 + 666 from the starting point of Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom railway (km 621 + 068.562from Bangkok railway terminus at Hua Lamphong). Station Building on the Right if heading to the 3rd Friendship Bridge.

4. Nikhom Khamsoy - small station - km 223 + 100 from the starting point of Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom railway (km 634 + 502.562 from Bangkok railway terminus at Hua Lamphong). Station Building on the Right if heading to the 3rd Friendship Bridge.

5. Ban Phong Daeng Halt - km 228 + 100 from the starting point of Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom railway (km 639 + 502.562 from Bangkok railway terminus at Hua Lamphong). 

6. Mukdahan - Large station - Provincial station - dropping Point to Kalasin - km 247 + 176 from the starting point of Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom railway (km 658 + 578.562 from Bangkok railway terminus at Hua Lamphong). Station Building on the Right if heading to the 3rd Friendship Bridge.

7. Ban Dan Kham Halt - km 250 + 475 from the starting point of Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom railway (km 661 + 877.562 from Bangkok railway terminus at Hua Lamphong). 

8. Saphan Mitraphab 2 small station - container yard with the area of 15000 square meters here! - km 254 + 700 from the starting point of Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom railway (km 666 + 102.562 from Bangkok railway terminus at Hua Lamphong). Station Building on the Right if heading to the 3rd Friendship Bridge.

9. Wan Yai - small station - km 267 + 899 from the starting point of Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom railway (km 679 + 301.562 from Bangkok railway terminus at Hua Lamphong). Station Building on the Right if heading to the 3rd Friendship Bridge.

10. That Phanom - Medium Size station - km 291 + 276 from the starting point of Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom railway (km 702 + 678.562from Bangkok railway terminus at Hua Lamphong). Station Building on the Right if heading to the 3rd Friendship Bridge.

11. Renoo Nakhon - small station- km 303 + 948 from the starting point of Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom railway (km 715 + 350.562 from Bangkok railway terminus at Hua Lamphong). Station Building on the Left if heading to the 3rd Friendship Bridge.

12. Na Thon Halt - km 315 + 426 from the starting point of Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom railway (km 726 + 828.562 from Bangkok railway terminus at Hua Lamphong). 
13. Ban Klang Halt - km 320 + 022 from the starting point of Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom railway (km 731 + 424.562 from Bangkok railway terminus at Hua Lamphong). 

14. Nakhon Phanom - Large station - Provincial station - dropping Point to Sakon Nakhon - 4 km from Provincial Hall - km 343 + 461 from the starting point of Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom railway (km 754 + 863.562 from Bangkok railway terminus at Hua Lamphong). Station Building on the Right if heading to the 3rd Friendship Bridge.


15. Saphan Mitraphab 3 small station container yard with the area of 15000 square meters here! - km 354 + 292 from the starting point of Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom railway (km 765 + 694.562 from Bangkok railway terminus at Hua Lamphong). 
EOL at km 354 + 783 from the starting point of Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom railway (km 766+185.562 from Bangkok railway terminus at Hua Lamphong)
https://www.thaigov.go.th/news/contents/details/38087








เปิดเส้นทางเวนคืนหมื่นล้าน รถไฟสายมหาสารคาม-นครพนม


ครม.เห็นชอบร่างพระราชกฤษฎีกากำหนดเขตที่ดินที่จะเวนคืน โครงการก่อสร้างทางรถไฟสายบ้านไผ่-มหาสารคาม-ร้อยเอ็ด-มุกดาหาร-นครพนม วงเงิน 66,848 ล้านบาท




www.prachachat.net












ครม.เห็นชอบร่างพรฎ.เขตที่ดินเวนคืน โครงการสร้างทางรถไฟสาย วงเงิน 66,848 ลบ.


ครม.เห็นชอบร่างพรฎ.เขตที่ดินเวนคืน โครงการสร้างทางรถไฟส …




www.matichon.co.th












เปิดมติครม. "เวนคืนที่ดิน" สร้างรถไฟทางคู่ "บ้านไผ่-นครพนม” 6.6 หมื่นล้าน


ครม.เห็นชอบเวนคืนที่ดิน โครงการก่อสร้างทางรถไฟสายบ้านไผ่-มหาสารคาม-ร้อยเอ็ด-มุกดาหาร-นครพนม วงเงิน 66,848 ล้านบาท ด้านรฟท.เตรียมเบิกจ่ายค่าทดแทนปีงบ 64-66




www.thansettakij.com




https://mgronline.com/politics/detail/9640000000577



__ https://www.facebook.com/Thailand.Infra/posts/1108575629580915



2. For the case of Nakhon Sawan - Kamphaeng Phet - Tak - Kamphaengphet - Mae Sod line with total distance of 254.89 km (193 km at grade section, 31.5 km elevated section, 29.7 tunnel sections (4 tunnels including), it is now under public hearing for EIA clearance and need to take more local people's opinions:
Doi Ruak with the distance of 15.52 km 
Mae Lamao 1 with the distance of 1.42 km
Mae Lamao 2 with the distance of 0.775 km
Doi Pha Wo with the distance of 12 km
So far, 2 sections have to be executed:
2.1. Sawan - Kamphaeng Phet - Tak with total distance of 186.77 km with 24 stations

*0A. Nakhon Sawan km 0+000.00 (km 245 + 780 from Bangkok) at Nong Pling - to have container yard in Fort Chiraprawat*
0B. Pak Nam Pho km. 4 + 780 (km. 250 + 560 from Bangkok)
1.Bueng Senart km 7+415.00 in Nakhon Sawan - bridge across Nan river is at the north of existing 
2. Ban Makluea
3. Maha Pho crossing Highway 117 (Nakhon Sawan - Phitsanuloke)
4. Hua Dong (Better renamed to Kao Liaw since this one is closest to Kao Liaw district)
5. Ban Ta Ngai - cross Highway 1073
*6. Charoen Phon with container yard (Should be renamed as Banphotphisai since it is closest to Banphotphisai district)*
7. Ta Kheed - last station in Nakhon Sawan
8. Pa Phutsa - should be renamed as Khanuworalux Buri since it is closest to Khanuworalux Buri district
9. Yang Song
10. Wang Khaem
11. Wang Yang (should be renamed as Klogn Klung since it is closest to Klong Klung district )
12. Tha Makhuea
13. Wang Bua
14. Khon Thee near Ajinomoto factory
15. Thep Nakhon
*16. Kamphaengphet near Highway 115 near bypass intersection with container yard*
17. Nong Pling near Kamphaengphet Historical Park and MCOT Radio
18. Tha Mai Lek
19. Karn Dokmai - dropping Point to Phran Kratai district -
20. Kosamphee - main dropping point to Kosamphee Nakhon district
21. Wang Hin - dropping point to Wang Chao district near Highway 104
22. Pradang - should be renamed to Tah Mai Daeng near Wang Hin agricultural technology transfer center
- crossing Ping river at Wang Hin agricultural technology transfer center to Ban Klong Huay Sai school.

23. Nong Bang Bua Tai - near Nong Bua Tai park - Locomotive and rolling stock maintenance center 
*24. Tak - near Maesod Intersection - prefer not to have a container yard due to the issue with space constrain by setting up the station at Maesod Intersection to eliminate the need for Branch line despite of the pressing demands from Tak Chamber of Commerce*


Section 2 68.15 km with 4 stations near Second Thai - Myanmar Friendship Bridge

25. Mae Lamao pass
26. Mae Pa near Khun Sam Chon Shrine
*27 Maesod - near Maesod City Municipal*
28. Maesod Checkpoint km.256+819.00 -near the 2nd Thai - Myanmar Friendship Bridge 

Need at least 15,000 Million Baht land expropriation alone.









ชง"เมืองตาก"ศูนย์บริการขนส่งสินค้าชายแดนแม่สอด


ตาก - รฟท.จัดประชุมปฐมนิเทศโครงการ (สัมมนาครั้งที่1) งานสำรวจออกแบบรายละเอียด และจัดทำรายงานผลกระทบสิ่งแวดล้อม เพื่อเตรียมการก่อสร้างรถไฟสายแม่สอด - ตาก - กำแพงเพชร - นครสวรรค์ ในพื้นที่ จ.ตาก เอกชนชง ใช้อ.เมืองตากเป็นศูนย์บริการขนส่งสินค้าไปชายแดนแม่สอด




www.nationtv.tv












เวนคืน1.5หมื่นล้าน ปักหมุด30สถานี รถไฟทางคู่ "แม่สอด-นครสวรรค์"


รฟท. เวนคืน1.5หมื่นล้าน เปิดหน้าดินปักหมุด30สถานี รถไฟทางคู่ แม่สอด-นครสวรรค์




www.thansettakij.com


----------



## SkyBinhNguyen_1 (Aug 19, 2020)

There is now strong voices from Vietnamese railway specialists against a high-speed railway for North-South line (too expensive, totally dependent on foreign technology, cannot be used for freight etc.)

Very likely that from now until 2050, there will be no high-speed railway, except some local, short lines.

Instead, Vietnam may consider to build a semi high-speed (max.150 km/h, standard gauge) for Hanoi - Ho Chi Minh line, which can use maximum domestic technologies (civil works, wagon etc. Electric locomotives may be imported though). Anyway, nothing is concluded for now.









Đề xuất xây đường sắt tốc độ cao Hà Nội - Vinh trong 10 năm


Hai đoạn đường sắt tốc độ cao Hà Nội - Vinh, TP HCM - Nha Trang dự kiến được xây dựng, đưa vào khai thác năm 2030, theo dự thảo quy hoạch đường sắt.




vnexpress.net


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

SkyBinhNguyen_1 said:


> There is now strong voices from Vietnamese railway specialists against a high-speed railway for North-South line (too expensive, totally dependent on foreign technology, cannot be used for freight etc.)
> 
> Very likely that from now until 2050, there will be no high-speed railway, except some local, short lines.
> 
> ...


So, which one you could expect which line to be implemented at all according to this list:

1. Yen Vien - Pha Lai - Ha Long - Cai Lan
2. Eastern Ring line for Hanoi on Ngoc Hoi - Lac Dao - Yen Vien - Bac Hong section
3. Railway to connect with Lach Huyen port in Hai Phong
4. Cross border Railway from Lao Cai to Hekou North station of mainland China [Ha Khau Bac station in Vietnamese]
5. Bien Hoa (Ho Chi Minh City's suburb) to Vung Tau Port
6. Vung Ang - Tan Ham station - Mụ Giạ Pass to connect with the future Lao - Vietnam Railway from Tha Khaek to Ban Na Phao (Cha Lor) 
7. Ho Chi Minh City - Mỹ Tho - Can Tho


----------



## lunarwhite (Jun 18, 2014)

A shortened China to Europe route bypassing Russia to be studied.

China Signs Major Railroad Deal With Uzbekistan And Kyrgyzstan, Bypassing Russia | OilPrice.com


----------



## :jax: (Sep 28, 2007)

While there is an unstated intention to bypass Russia, it is not because it is "internationally isolated". China wouldn't care, neither would these republics. China would want another option that is not going through Moscow, and while Moscow hasn't protested before they certainly are not in a position to do so now.


----------



## OnRail123 (10 mo ago)

:jax: said:


> While there is an unstated intention to bypass Russia, it is not because it is "internationally isolated". China wouldn't care, neither would these republics. China would want another option that is not going through Moscow, and while Moscow hasn't protested before they certainly are not in a position to do so now.


Yes. In addition, this is also the route to the Middle East and Africa.


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

OnRail123 said:


> Yes. In addition, this is also the route to the Middle East and Africa.


more to the point.


----------



## tjrgx (Oct 12, 2013)

China, Kyrgyzstan, Uzbekistan sign document of cooperation on joint railway project: NDRC - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn





Officials from China, Kyrgyzstan and Uzbekistan signed a document of cooperation on a railway project during the 2022 annual summit of the Shanghai Cooperation Organization (SCO), marking "phased progress" with the China-Kyrgyzstan-Uzbekistan Railway, according to a statement published by the National Development and Reform Commission (NDRC) on its official WeChat account on Friday.

According to work plans discussed by the three sides, the feasibility study for the railway project is underway. Relevant work formally started on August 2, 2022 and was implemented by more than 180 technical experts from China Railway First Survey and Design Institute.

So far, workers have finished the route survey and mapping work for key plans, while geological exploration and other work is being carried out in an orderly manner according to the established work plan, the NDRC disclosed.

If the project progresses smoothly, it is expected that the field survey can be completed by the end of the year, and all the feasibility studies will be completed by the end of June 2023 as planned.

The railroad has made positive progress this year thanks to efforts launched by the three countries. Recently, Chinese experts arrived in Kyrgyzstan to do survey work for the railroad, the NDRC revealed earlier.

Under the initial plan, the railway will be the shortest route to transport goods from China to Europe and the Middle East, cutting the journey by 900 kilometers and saving seven to eight days of travel time.


----------



## bruno amsterdamski (Sep 11, 2008)

Uzbekistan is located neither in Europe nor Middle East. What is the complete plan for this route? Iran-Middle East/Turkey? Or Caspian Sea-Turkey?


----------



## lookback718 (Jun 26, 2012)

bruno amsterdamski said:


> Uzbekistan is located neither in Europe nor Middle East. What is the complete plan for this route? Iran-Middle East/Turkey? Or Caspian Sea-Turkey?


The China à Kyrgyzstan à Uzbekistan railway is as much about linking Central Asia with China, as it is about linking through to Europe.

Uzbekistan has a good railway network, and they even have High Speed Railway, so linking China to Uzbekistan and the Fergana Valley is of interest in and of itself. From Uzbekistan, there are connections to Afghanistan via Termez, as well as connections with Turkmenistan at Chardzhou and at Dashoguz. There are also other connections to Tajikistan and Kazakhstan, although Kazakhstan is already well linked with China via both Khorgas and Druzhba.

From Turkmenistan there are two rail links with Iran. The first is near the Caspian sea near Incheboron and the 2nd is Sarakhs near Mashad. From Iran there is a train link to Turkey near Lake Van, a link to Armenia and a link to the border of Iraq, near Basrah. There is also a link to the Port of Bandarabbas.

From Turkey, there is obviously a link through the Balkans and into Europe. However there is a missing rail link at Lake Van where currently a ferry is used, and this impedes trade.

So, yes the new China à Kyrgyzstan à Uzbekistan railway can be used to export products to Europe via, Uzbekistan, Turkmenistan, Iran, Turkey etc, but this route is, at least to start with going to be focused on Central Asian counties. In the future, as hurdles to trade such as custom regulations get sorted out, China – Europe direct trains may become a thing. Currently many China – Europe trains pass customs clearance once in China, and then again in say Germany, bypassing customs inspections all along the route. Getting this type of co-operation on customs clearance as well as standard tariffs and timetable space, is a bit politically tricky, but it’s also the secret sauce of China – Europe block trains. 

That said, the markets here of Uzbekistan + Fergana + Turkmenistan + Krygzstan + Tajikistan + Iran, are significant in their own right and have enough commercial potential alone for this link. Further exports would be a bonus, but they will take time.

Of note, China has had a hand in developing a bunch of railways in Central Asia, including the Angren - Pap line and tunnel in Uzbekistan – which provides a critical link between the Fergana Valley and the Uzbek rail network. This link was really a pre-condition for this new line now in planning. Another line that comes to mind is Dushanbe to Kulob railway that was built with Chinese assistance.

Also it’s worth mentioning, that China has been pushing for more Rail links in Asia, for decades. Starting with the UN’s Trans-Asian Railway project that started in the 1960s, to China’s early 1990’s push for an “Iron-Silk Road”, to China’s announcement in March 2011 of it’s plans to build high speed railway to Europe, to the 2013 announcement of the Belt and Road Initiative.


----------



## OnRail123 (10 mo ago)

Uzbekistan has the population and Turkmenistan has the wealth. Kyrgyzstan has neither but NGO's waiting to derail. On top of that, the terrain between Kyrgyzstan and China is a formidable rugged mountain range. It remains to be seen how this will go.

Is there more information on the high speed service in Uzbekistan? The price is cheap and the frequency is not that high. Exactly how financially sustainable is it?


----------



## tjrgx (Oct 12, 2013)

Two new railway lines could transform Central Asia


China, not Russia, stands to benefit




www.economist.com




Central asia’s first railway was a military venture. Russia began laying track in 1880, primarily to shuttle troops around the Karakum desert, the better to crush resistance to its rule in what is now Turkmenistan. Within eight years trains ran 1,400km from the Caspian Sea to Samarkand. George Curzon, who rode the railway in 1888 as a young British lawmaker (and future Viceroy of India), wrote that it helped Russia dominate local trade, and doubled its capacity to launch attacks on India. Britain’s strategy, he warned, was not “suited to a position where the Cossacks are at your gates”.

Railways have underpinned Russia’s clout in the region ever since. But today the balance of power is shifting. America has withdrawn from Afghanistan, leaving a vacuum. Russia is preoccupied with Ukraine. China sees an opening to expand its influence and diversify trade routes to Europe. Central Asian nations seek new connectivity too, with each other and to China. Integral to those efforts are two new railways that will be discussed at a summit of the Shanghai Co-operation Organisation, a group of regional powers including Russia and China, in Samarkand on September 15th-16th.

The first sign of progress came in May when Sadyr Japarov, Kyrgyzstan’s president, announced that construction would start on a line connecting China, Kyrgyzstan and Uzbekistan (see map) in 2023. China’s railways already connect to Central Asia’s via Kazakhstan. The route from there through Russia to Europe has become a major conduit for trade in recent years. It carries the vast majority of China’s railway trade with Europe, which grew from $8bn of goods in 2016 to about $75bn in 2021.

The new line would open a route from China to Europe through Turkmenistan, Iran and Turkey, shortening the journey by some 900km and eight days. More important, it would skirt Russia, which has become tricky to move goods across because of sanctions imposed as a result of Vladimir Putin’s invasion of Ukraine. Yang Jie of the China Communications and Transportation Association says the war has caused “great uncertainty” for European customers. Some have switched to a slower, pricier rail-and-sea route, crossing the Caspian by ship to bypass Russia. The new line would provide an alternative, non-Russian, rail-only route between China and Europe.

Kyrgyzstan’s transport minister, Erkinbek Osoyev, says the trans-Kyrgyz link will carry 7m-13m tonnes of cargo a year, mostly bound for other places. The jobs, taxes and transit fees generated would give Kyrgyzstan a hefty economic boost; the mountainous ex-Soviet state of 6.7m people depends heavily on remittances from Russia.

The concept is not new. Plans were drawn up first in 1997. Russia never liked the idea. China and Kyrgyzstan could not agree over the costs and the route, whether it would serve a wide swathe of Kyrgyz people or just cut straight through to Europe. There were differences over where to switch from the 1.435-metre gauge track used in China and Europe to the former Soviet Union’s 1.520-metre standard. The plans were repeatedly shelved.

Mr Osoyev says China, Kyrgyzstan and Uzbekistan have finally agreed on a 280km route. It will cost $4.1bn and be financed either through direct investment or public-private partnership. The route runs from the Torugart pass on China’s border to Jalalabad in western Kyrgyzstan, which is already connected to Uzbekistan by a railway built by the Russians in 1916. The gauge would change at Makmal, site of a gold mine in which Chinese investors have an interest. Geological surveys are due to start soon and a feasibility study will be finished by March, Mr Osoyev says.

China’s president, Xi Jinping, has endorsed the project. He is attending the Samarkand summit after a day in Kazakhstan, his first trip abroad since the pandemic began. Chinese experts arrived in Kyrgyzstan in August. Uzbekistan’s president, Shavkat Mirziyoyev, has given his blessing too, saying it will “link us to Asia-Pacific countries, paving the way for new economic opportunities”. As for Russia, Mr Japarov says he has Mr Putin’s personal approval. In July, the plan was backed by the Russia-endorsed Eurasian Economic Union.

Many foreign diplomats and experts are sceptical. They say there have been too many false starts and that Mr Putin’s word is unreliable. They point out that Kyrgyzstan is politically unstable, laden with Chinese debt, and rife with anti-China sentiment. Detractors also note that many of China’s foreign borrowers are struggling to repay loans, and that China is downsizing its belt-and-road infrastructure programme as a result. It will also need to extend its own railway by 160km.

Yet even the sceptics concede that there is momentum behind the latest railway plans. Central Asian governments are providing much of it. They want to improve connectivity with neighbours to hedge against future dominance by outsiders. Uzbekistan is the main cheerleader. Mr Mirziyoyev is in a strong position. He has earned respect from Western governments and international agencies since taking power in 2016 after the death of a Soviet-era despot. “Uzbekistan is the true driver in all of this, financially and logistically,” says Niva Yau of the osce Academy, a research centre in Bishkek, Kyrgyzstan’s capital.

Mr Mirziyoyev will also be championing another railway project at the Samarkand summit: a line connecting Uzbekistan to Pakistan via Afghanistan. A short one already runs from the Uzbek border to Mazar-i-Sharif in northern Afghanistan. The new one would stretch 573km, via Kabul, to Peshawar in Pakistan, thereby linking up with existing rail infrastructure built by Britain during the late 1800s. Landlocked Uzbekistan and Afghanistan would get faster and cheaper access to the sea via Pakistan’s ports. Backers estimate that it would cut the time it takes goods to travel from Uzbekistan to Pakistan from 35 days to around four. Pakistan and Afghanistan would earn transit fees. China’s plans to turn Pakistan’s Gwadar port into a shipping hub would get a boost. China would also gain an export route for a copper mine near Kabul in which it has an interest.

The idea of a trans-Afghan railway predates a trans-Kyrgyz one. Russia and Britain considered it in the early 20th century. So did Iran and the Soviets in the 1970s, as well as Western governments after the American-led invasion of Afghanistan in 2001. Familiar obstacles remain: treacherous terrain, security risks and dubious commercial viability. “Can you imagine building a railway through Afghanistan when you don’t have total control over the political situation?” asks Temur Umarov of the Carnegie Endowment for International Peace, a think-tank. The World Bank warned against a similar route in 2012, citing the state of Pakistan’s railways.

But the Taliban are now in power, and they back the railway. The new security worry is a local branch of Islamic State. Afghan and Uzbek authorities are working together to tackle that and create new economic opportunities. China has spent billions on infrastructure in Pakistan since 2012. Many projects have stalled but the railway could reinvigorate them, especially if other countries and multilateral lenders get involved. Uzbek, Afghan and Pakistani officials say they have asked the World Bank and other lenders for support.

The fate of both railways may depend on whether they can attract funding from sources besides China. Its belt-and-road problems have made it wary of financing infrastructure projects alone. The trans-Afghan railway thus looks shakier than the trans-Kyrgyz one, as America and its allies refuse to engage with the Taliban. There is a good chance that neither project succeeds. But if either does, it will be a leap towards making the region better connected to the world, and less reliant on Russia.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

China - Lao Railway has effectively cut down the price of Durian in Kunming by about 10 RMB/kg - Monthong Durian is down from 58 RMB/kg to about 40 RMB/kg due to the 50 Durian containers (about 1000 metric tons) by China -Lao Railway. The first year of operation (3 December 2021 - 2 December 2022) has carried 11,200,000 metric tons of goods and 8,500,000 passngers with 3000 trips of cross border cargoes that carry the producs with the price tags of 13,000 million RMB, justifying the construction of 360,000 cubic meter cold storage chains along with the opening of CIQ at Mohan Railway station to handle agriculture products on 30 November 2022 to facilitate even more cold chain cargoes. Gallops International Land Port from Jinning district of Kunming has reported that the companies has handled 2,868 TEUs of rail cargoesincluding 454 TEUs Cold Chain cargoes to handle exports from Laos, Thailand and Cambodia which has cut down the shipping cost by 30%



__ https://www.facebook.com/PeoplesDaily/posts/544976311006998


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

:jax: said:


> While there is an unstated intention to bypass Russia, it is not because it is "internationally isolated". China wouldn't care, neither would these republics. China would want another option that is not going through Moscow, and while Moscow hasn't protested before they certainly are not in a position to do so now.


This very same route by passes India, the Middle East, Africa , North and South America as well. Beijing must be trying to send a message to someone without picking up the phone. That is the logical conclusion the western media would draw from the alignment of the line.


----------



## :jax: (Sep 28, 2007)

Not how the world looks from Moscow. This was the Soviet trunk rail system 1932.










Most track was East-West, and Moscow is the spider in the web. Of course, building rail was one of the things the Soviet Union did so the full network was far bigger (full 1991 network and overview below), but as a rule of thumb: If you were going from somewhere to somewhere else you probably went past Moscow.



















Moscow seems headed for a more peripheral position now. Still, transport between Europe and East/Central Asia will likely go this route.


----------



## OnRail123 (10 mo ago)

Here's an illustration of the China-Nepal Railway from Lhasa to Kathmandu. The section from Lhasa to Rikaze (up to 3:25 in the video below) has been in operation since 2014. The section from Rikaze on is sill in the planning stage. It will be an absolutely daunting task.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I noticed there are 3 main gauges in Asia: Indian gauge 1676mm, standard gauge 1435mm, russian gauge 1520mm.


----------



## mgk920 (Apr 21, 2007)

Zaz965 said:


> I noticed there are 3 main gauges in Asia: Indian gauge 1676mm, standard gauge 1435mm, russian gauge 1520mm.


Also the 1 meter gauge that is still used in Vietnam and much of the rest of southeast Asia.

Mike


----------

